# Ohhhh! ci arriveremo anche noi?



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


Mah! prima o poi si. Sono contento per tutti quei francesi che adesso potranno sposarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Per l'adozione spero proprio di no. Per il resto, per me i gay possono sposarsi come meglio credono.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

speriamo di si....


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> speriamo di si....


perchè "speriamo", plurale maestatis? ed inoltre, a te cosa cambia?


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4



anche quando ci arriveremo, sarà sempre troppo tradi


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> perchè "speriamo": a te cosa cambia?


a me nulla (tra l'altro neanche credo che mi sposerò mai); però sarei felice per loro se potessero coronare i loro sogni...


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> perchè "speriamo", *plurale maestatis*? ed inoltre, a te cosa cambia?


perchè il titolo è "ci arriveremo anche noi" (plurale)


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per l'adozione spero proprio di no. Per il resto, per me i gay possono sposarsi come meglio credono.



Già meglio due etero bastardi che due gay bravi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già meglio due etero bastardi che due gay bravi.


Ma tu per caso scrivi da qualche sede dell'Anffas?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu per caso scrivi da qualche sede dell'Anffas?


Purtroppo ben sai che sono molto ignorante, e non conosco l'Anffas, ma non spiegarmelo potrebbero anche essere parolacce a me rivolte :mrgreen:

Ma conosco la sede dei miei ragionamenti, la testa, e non di minchia. :mrgreen:

Solo che mi hai dato fastidio. Hai ragione ad esprimere la tua e far capire quanto razzismo c'è in te, come ho ragione io a vomitare nel leggerti.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Purtroppo ben sai che sono molto ignorante, e non conosco l'Anffas, ma non spiegarmelo potrebbero anche essere parolacce a me rivolte :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma conosco la sede dei miei ragionamenti, la testa, e non di minchia. :mrgreen:
> 
> Solo che mi hai dato fastidio. Hai ragione ad esprimere la tua e far capire *quanto razzismo c'è in te*, come ho ragione io a vomitare nel leggerti.



SPARATEMI IN PETTO.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> SPARATEMI IN PETTO.


E se rimbalza ?


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Purtroppo ben sai che sono molto ignorante, e non conosco l'Anffas, ma non spiegarmelo potrebbero anche essere parolacce a me rivolte :mrgreen:
> 
> Ma conosco la sede dei miei ragionamenti, la testa, e non di minchia. :mrgreen:
> 
> Solo che mi hai dato fastidio. Hai ragione ad esprimere la tua e *far capire quanto razzismo c'è in te*, come ho ragione io a vomitare nel leggerti.


minchia ma non è razzismo dai!!

l'adozione alle coppie gay è un argomento molto delicato...sai quante volte mi sono scontrata coi miei genitori in materia? io sono favorevolissima...loro, pur non avendo nulla in contrario al matrimonio gay, sono contrari alle adozioni.

Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista...ma in questo caso non ci vedo razzismo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche quando ci arriveremo, sarà sempre troppo tradi


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2012)

*Io*

Io son contrario alle adozioni per i gay!Mentre invece claudio mi è simpatico pur essendo un pizzico ricchione...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia ma non è razzismo dai!!
> 
> l'adozione alle coppie gay è un argomento molto delicato...sai quante volte mi sono scontrata coi miei genitori in materia? io sono favorevolissima...loro, pur non avendo nulla in contrario al matrimonio gay, sono contrari alle adozioni.
> 
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista...ma in questo caso non ci vedo razzismo


Guarda Simy perdonatemi tutti, ma davvero dico.

Ma in una frase dove si comincia a far differenze a me la situazione non quadra, ora sta a voi decidere se chiarmalo razzismo o chiamarlo in un'altra maniera. 

Io nel momento in cui comincio a a fare delle distinzioni tra un etero ed un gay a sto punto non so più come chiamarlo, scrivetemi voi la parola giusta, dopo la cerco su Wikipedia, e dopo vi dico se avete ragione. intanto mi vado a ricercare il significato di razzismo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Nella sua definizione più semplice, per *razzismo* si intende la convinzione preconcetta e scientificamente errata (come dimostrato dalla genetica delle popolazioni e da molti altri approcci metodologici), che la specie umana sia suddivisa in "razze" biologicamente distinte, caratterizzate da diverse capacità intellettive, con la conseguente idea che sia possibile determinare una gerarchia di valore secondo cui una particolare e ipotetica "razza" possa essere definita superiore o inferiore a un'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son contrario alle adozioni per i gay!Mentre invece claudio mi è simpatico pur essendo un pizzico ricchione...:rotfl:



Oscuro, nell'altro 3D ho scritto che è meglio affidare un bambino a delle persone etero, perchè questo bambino potrebbe avere problemi con i coetanei e con i preconcetti che al momento si hanno.

Ma in un contesto dove mi scrive Joey, colui che ha fatto la lingua italiana sua, non può permettersi di esprimersi così.
Perchè in quel contesto si presume razzismo. Chiaro oscu? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2012)

*A cla*

A clà,diciamo pure che vi state amabilmente sul prepuzio.....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nella sua definizione più semplice, per *razzismo* si intende la convinzione preconcetta e scientificamente errata (come dimostrato dalla genetica delle popolazioni e da molti altri approcci metodologici), che la specie umana sia suddivisa in "razze" biologicamente distinte, caratterizzate da diverse capacità intellettive, con la conseguente idea che sia possibile determinare una gerarchia di valore secondo cui una particolare e ipotetica "razza" possa essere definita superiore o inferiore a un'altra.


Ma al di là delle definizioni di Wikipedia tu, da tutti i post tra me e Kid per dire, hai desunto che il razzista sono io?!


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro, nell'altro 3D ho scritto che è meglio affidare un bambino a delle persone etero, perchè questo bambino potrebbe avere problemi con i coetanei e con i preconcetti che al momento si hanno.
> 
> Ma in un contesto dove mi scrive Joey, colui che ha fatto la lingua italiana sua, non può permettersi di esprimersi così.
> Perchè in quel contesto si presume razzismo. Chiaro oscu? :rotfl:


no, non è chiaro manco per niente!
diciamo che ti sei messo di punta a contestare qualunque cosa scrive Joey...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma al di là delle definizioni di Wikipedia tu, da tutti i post tra me e Kid per dire, hai desunto che il razzista sono io?!



In questo 3D si, perchè vorresti farmi notare qualcosa di Kid o altri ? Dimmi dimmi, magari non ho letto bene e tu mi illumini. 

Perchè poi al di là delle definizioni di wiki ? Dobbiamo usare qualche altro vocabolario? Dimmi quale.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non è chiaro manco per niente!
> diciamo che ti sei messo di punta a contestare qualunque cosa scrive Joey...


Può essere si può essere no. Io ti dico di no.

Ma tu invece perchè stai a difenderlo? basta leggere quello che si scrive e  commentare quello,andare oltre non ha senso, e comunque ti ho risposto, ho scritto, no. No non contesto quello che Joey scrive, ma posso permettermi di dissentire se qualcosa non mi quadra?


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Può essere si può essere no. Io ti dico di no.
> 
> *Ma tu invece perchè stai a difenderlo*? basta leggere quello che si scrive e commentare quello,andare oltre non ha senso, e comunque ti ho risposto, ho scritto, no. No non contesto quello che Joey scrive, ma posso permettermi di dissentire se qualcosa non mi quadra?


non sto difendendo nessuno...

in questo caso ha solo scritto che "a parte l'adozione, non è contrario al matrimonio tra gay"


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In questo 3D si, perchè vorresti farmi notare qualcosa di Kid o altri ? Dimmi dimmi, magari non ho letto bene e tu mi illumini.
> 
> Perchè poi al di là delle definizioni di wiki ? Dobbiamo usare qualche altro vocabolario? Dimmi quale.


Ma tu non è che non leggi bene, non capisci proprio. Che ti devo dire.


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



Cristo.

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non è chiaro manco per niente!
> diciamo che ti sei messo di punta a contestare qualunque cosa scrive Joey...


Daje de tacco
daje de punta...

bbboooooni, state bbbbbooooni

Io comunque vorrei che in questo Paese tutti avessero gli stessi diritti civili, indipendentemente da quello che fanno tra le lenzuola.

Chiedo troppo?


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daje de tacco
> daje de punta...
> 
> bbboooooni, state bbbbbooooni
> ...



io mi associo!


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Può essere si può essere no. Io ti dico di no.
> 
> Ma tu invece perchè stai a difenderlo? basta leggere quello che si scrive e commentare quello,andare oltre non ha senso, e comunque ti ho risposto, ho scritto, no. No non contesto quello che Joey scrive, *ma posso permettermi di dissentire se qualcosa non mi quadra?*


*


*questa è una frase chiusa. possono risponderti *si *o *no* e, per definizione, tu non potresti replicare, se non con un'ulteriore domanda.


----------



## Tebe (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daje de tacco
> daje de punta...
> 
> bbboooooni, state bbbbbooooni
> ...


purtroppo si.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io comunque vorrei che in questo Paese tutti avessero gli stessi diritti civili, indipendentemente da quello che fanno tra le lenzuola.
> 
> Chiedo troppo?


Diritti civili sicuro, chiaramente l'adozione per coppie gay è un argomento piuttosto complesso...


----------



## exStermy (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia ma non è razzismo dai!!
> 
> l'adozione alle coppie gay è un argomento molto delicato...sai quante volte mi sono scontrata coi miei genitori in materia? io sono favorevolissima...loro, pur non avendo nulla in contrario al matrimonio gay, sono contrari alle adozioni.
> 
> Ognuno ha il suo punto di vista...ma in questo caso non ci vedo razzismo


Per uno sviluppo equilibrato un bambino ha bisogno di due figure genitoriali distinte, non di due babbi o due mamme...

pure io so' favorevole a che si sposino o che acquisiscano diritti con i DICO o i PACS, pero' per l'adozione no...

per dire, per me pure la Giannini ha fatto una cazzata cosmica e solo egoistica...


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daje de tacco
> daje de punta...
> 
> bbboooooni, state bbbbbooooni
> ...


SI. Neanche il comunismo più puro da questa possibilità.  Gli stessi diritti: ma dove vivi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diritti civili sicuro, chiaramente l'adozione per coppie gay è un argomento piuttosto complesso...


E' vero, in quanto coinvolge i diritti di un terzo che non può scegliere.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro, nell'altro 3D ho scritto che è meglio affidare un bambino a delle persone etero, perchè questo bambino potrebbe avere problemi con i coetanei e con i preconcetti che al momento si hanno.
> 
> Ma in un contesto dove mi scrive Joey, colui che ha fatto la lingua italiana sua, non può permettersi di esprimersi così.
> Perchè in quel contesto si presume razzismo. Chiaro oscu? :rotfl:



Cazzo, questo me l'ero perso. Cioè, Ultimo, tu scrivi: 



> *nell'altro 3D ho scritto che è meglio affidare un bambino a delle persone etero, perchè questo bambino potrebbe avere problemi con i coetanei e con i preconcetti che al momento si hanno.
> *


E non sei razzista, mentre se io scrivo:



> *Per l'adozione spero proprio di no*


sono un razzista fatto e finito. Perchè, boh?, un problema di lingua, contesto e non so che altro, forse la luna in congiunzione con Urano. Fico.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Cioè, porca puttana. Facciamo un po' di cross-threading.

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/18069-thread-dell-anno?p=1026877&viewfull=1#post1026877

Grande Ultimo. Io TVB, amico siculo. Ma davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A clà,diciamo pure che vi state amabilmente sul prepuzio.....:rotfl:


A me no. Più che altro qualche volta è sconcertante. Ma non mi sta mica sul cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per uno sviluppo equilibrato un bambino ha bisogno di due figure genitoriali distinte, non di due babbi o due mamme...
> 
> pure io so' favorevole a che si sposino o che acquisiscano diritti con i DICO o i PACS, pero' per l'adozione no...
> 
> per dire, per me pure la Giannini ha fatto una cazzata cosmica e solo egoistica...


 condivido.


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2012)

*Joey*

Che volgare che sei...!Non ho parlato di cazzo ma di prepuzio....!!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> [/B]questa è una frase chiusa. possono risponderti *si *o *no* e, per definizione, tu non potresti replicare, se non con un'ulteriore domanda.


Ed hai ragione. Fino a quando questo vale per tutti. Vale per tutti?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo, questo me l'ero perso. Cioè, Ultimo, tu scrivi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proprio non riesci a mandarla giù vero? In un'altro 3D io sono stato chiarissimo, come tanti mettevo al centro i bambini, bambini che a parere mio potrebbero essere adottati da coppie gay e starci benissimo se in questa società non si avrebbero certi pregiudizi. Come i tuoi. 

E tanti tipo Sbri hanno capito il concetto e se ricordo bene lei ed altri erano d'accordo. 

Ora quello che mi ha dato fastidio è stata la frase tua in questo 3D e la copio, Per l'adozione spero proprio di no. Per il resto, per me i gay possono sposarsi come meglio credono.



Ecco, il punto dove voglio arrivare io è questo, tu come altri state sempre a sottolineare come sia importante la lingua italiana, bene allora imparate ad esprimervi nella giusta maniera, perchè nella frase in rosso "a mio parere si evidenzia altro, si evidenzia razzismo, sono andato a cercare su wikipedia la definizione di razzismo, l'ho incollata e ti ho fatto delle domande, alle quali tu non hai risposto, semplicemente per un motivo, perchè non sapevi come uscirtene. Sai bene tu Joey promotore della grammatica, che nella frase in rosso si evidenzia che sei un razzista. Io per come ho scritto nell'altro 3D mi posso anche identificare come un vigliacco se non ho la forza di capire che in una coppia gay un bambino potrebbe starci bene e fottersene di persone come te, che hanno a che ridire sempre. 
C'è una piccola differenza tra noi due tesoro, io vigliacco me lo so dire, tu razzista no. Claro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


forse. i treni ci sono già  :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed hai ragione. Fino a quando questo vale per tutti. Vale per tutti?


no: è come colui che per dimostrare la propria supremazia, l'aver ragione ad ogni costo, deve dire sempre l'ultima, così come chi, per fare valere la propria idea, pensa che gridare agevoli.


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> .


interessante :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> .



T'ho fregato. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed hai ragione. Fino a quando questo vale per tutti. Vale per tutti?





Simy ha detto:


> interessante :mrgreen:


molto perspicace lei. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> T'ho fregato. :rotfl:


cuinnutu! 


ops: scusa. :rotfl:

p.s. rileggi.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> cuinnutu!
> 
> 
> ops: scusa. :rotfl:
> ...


Mi siddia. Chiudo, vado al bar e mi metto a lavurà!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2012)

Poveri gay...ma poveri che se riescono ad adottare...adottano pur sempre un prodotto frutto di una coppia etero..


----------



## perplesso (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


è un non problema


----------



## Simy (7 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> molto perspicace lei. :mrgreen:


chi io?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


Prima poi ci arriveremo.. sarà sempre troppo tardi!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per l'adozione spero proprio di no.


[polemico mode on]
ma si tanto gli orfanotrofi sono molto meglio di 2 genitori dello stesso sesso. Evitiamo l'adozione delle coppie omossesuali, dei single ect etc... e se non dovesse mai trovare qualcuno che li possa amare a noi che frega??
[polemico mode off]

queste sono scelte che dovrebbero prendere i bambini abbandonati e non noi. Io ho un amico che è cresciuto in un orfanotrofio. Avrebbe preferito 2 papà o 2 mamme! Chi sa come mai...?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Proprio non riesci a mandarla giù vero? In un'altro 3D io sono stato chiarissimo, come tanti mettevo al centro i bambini, bambini che a parere mio potrebbero essere adottati da coppie gay e starci benissimo se in questa società non si avrebbero certi pregiudizi. Come i tuoi.
> 
> E tanti tipo Sbri hanno capito il concetto e se ricordo bene lei ed altri erano d'accordo.
> 
> ...


No, ma non ti sforzare che altrimenti t'esce un'ernia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un non problema


??


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Proprio non riesci a mandarla giù vero? In un'altro 3D io sono stato chiarissimo, come tanti mettevo al centro i bambini, bambini che a parere mio potrebbero essere adottati da coppie gay e starci benissimo se in questa società non si avrebbero certi pregiudizi. Come i tuoi.
> 
> E tanti tipo Sbri hanno capito il concetto e se ricordo bene lei ed altri erano d'accordo.
> 
> ...


sì, potrebbe, certo.
ma se parliamo di cosa è meglio anch'io preferisco un padre ed una madre.
e non mi sento affatto razzista


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prima poi ci arriveremo.. sarà sempre troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma c'è qualcuno che ha soltanto pensato questo?
personalmento ho detto cose ben diverse


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prima poi ci arriveremo.. sarà sempre troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non è chiaro manco per niente!
> diciamo che ti sei messo di punta a contestare qualunque cosa scrive Joey...


atteggiamento dal quale non è esente lo stesso joey


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prima poi ci arriveremo.. sarà sempre troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io. ma non avrebbe accettato due babbi o due mamme.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> atteggiamento dal quale non è esente lo stesso joey


anche lui ha i suoi "preferiti"


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche lui ha i suoi "preferiti"


e con ciò?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> atteggiamento dal quale non è esente lo stesso joey


La differenza sta tutta nelle capacità e nello stile che quindi ne deriva, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2012)

:calcio:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza sta tutta nelle capacità e nello stile che quindi ne deriva, ovviamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza sta tutta nelle capacità e nello stile che quindi ne deriva, ovviamente.


ma sai che te ne devi fare del tuo stile? ecco, quello.
uno stronzo è uno stronzo. indipendentemente dallo stile che ne deriva nell'esserlo. Agnelli era una vera merda. con stile. ma sempre una merda rimane. e questi discorsi li fanno solo gli spocchiosi. una spocchia che si aggiunge al resto. Come Agnelli, appunto. E come te, OVVIAMENTE.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma sai che te ne devi fare del tuo stile? ecco, quello.
> uno stronzo è uno stronzo. indipendentemente dallo stile che ne deriva nell'esserlo. Agnelli era una vera merda. con stile. ma sempre una merda rimane. e questi discorsi li fanno solo gli spocchiosi. una spocchia che si aggiunge al resto. Come Agnelli, appunto. E come te, OVVIAMENTE.


Ciao Angelo.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao Angelo.


Ciao Joey.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2012)

Comunque gay o etero l'iter per l'adozione non è certo una passeggiata eh? Pensiamo poi ai casini di quando dentro una coppia intervengono i servizi sociali...

Chi può adottare
L'adozione è consentita ai coniugi

uniti  in matrimonio da almeno tre anni (o che abbiano convissuto in  modo  stabile e continuativo prima del matrimonio per un periodo di tre  anni) 
tra i quali  non sussista separazione personale neppure di fatto 
che siano ideonei e capaci di educare, istruire e mantenere i minori che intendono adottare
che superino di  almeno 18  e non più di  45 anni l'età del minore adottabile 
Tale limite può essere superato in situazioni particolari definite dalla legge

Chi può essere adottato


 Il bambino che non ha più la possibilità di vivere all'interno della propria famiglia
Il bambino dichiarato  in stato di adottabilità che si trova quindi  "in situazione di  abbandono perchè privo di assistenza morale e  materiale da parte dei  genitori o dei parenti tenuti a provvedervi,   purchè la mancanza di  assistenza non sia dovuta a forza maggiore di  carattere transitorio"


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma non ti sforzare che altrimenti t'esce un'ernia.



Tranquillo ho il fisico che regge a te come ad un masso ingoiato sano. 
Puoi dire altrettanto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, potrebbe, certo.
> ma se parliamo di cosa è meglio anch'io preferisco un padre ed una madre.
> e non mi sento affatto razzista


Chi ha mai detto il contrario? La leggo come polemica la tua. Conosco dal quello che hai scritto il tuo parere, e sono d'accordo. Ma visto che ti leggo come alla ricerca della polemica, a questo punto aizzo anche io, Chi ti da il diritto di poter pensare che due uomini non possano crescere meglio di una coppia etero un bambino? Svisceriamoci cresciamo e smettiamola con mamma e papà. esiste anche l'essere umano a priori, esiste il cattivo ed il bravo, vogliamo per caso dire che i cattivi sono i gay ed i buoni gli etero? su su.... 

A questo punto smettiamola di parafrasare, parliamoci chiaro! io conosco persone che hanno adottato, e sinceramente con tutto il rispetto che ho per loro, per me non sono persone adatte a crescere dei bambini. I motivi? li conosco io i motivi e sono comunque non sufficienti a potermi esprime con cognizione di causa. 

Ecco quando la polemica non porterà mai frutti se non la polemica stessa.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha mai detto il contrario? La leggo come polemica la tua. Conosco dal quello che hai scritto il tuo parere, e sono d'accordo. Ma visto che ti leggo come alla ricerca della polemica, a questo punto aizzo anche io, Chi ti da il diritto di poter pensare che due uomini non possano crescere meglio di una coppia etero un bambino? Svisceriamoci cresciamo e smettiamola con mamma e papà. esiste anche l'essere umano a priori, esiste il cattivo ed il bravo, vogliamo per caso dire che i cattivi sono i gay ed i buoni gli etero? su su....
> 
> A questo punto smettiamola di parafrasare, parliamoci chiaro! io conosco persone che hanno adottato, e sinceramente con tutto il rispetto che ho per loro, per me non sono persone adatte a crescere dei bambini. I motivi? li conosco io i motivi e sono comunque non sufficienti a potermi esprime con cognizione di causa.
> 
> Ecco quando la polemica non porterà mai frutti se non la polemica stessa.


se sei d'accordo perché ti muovi come una scheggia impazzita dicendo tutto e subito dopo il contrario? vedi , io ho un'opinione sulle cose e quella mi tengo...indipendentemente dalle simpatie e antipatie che posso avere qui dentro.
non appoggio nessuno, né gli vado contro.parlo solo per me stessa e non rinnego quello che ho detto prima solo per amore di pura polemica.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei d'accordo perché ti muovi come una scheggia impazzita dicendo tutto e subito dopo il contrario? vedi , io ho un'opinione sulle cose e quella mi tengo...indipendentemente dalle simpatie e antipatie che posso avere qui dentro.
> non appoggio nessuno, né gli vado contro.parlo solo per me stessa e non rinnego quello che ho detto prima solo per amore di pura polemica.


Perchè vado oltre, vedo oltre, ma non mi rinnego mai, eventualmente se sembra che mi contraddico, spiego sempre il perchè, ed il tutto si evince in quello che scrivo. 

E poi stavolta non hai colto bene. leggiti l'ultima frase che ho scritto prima. In quella in cui ti ho risposto. E leggiti i vari 3D di cui si parla di adozioni, li ci sta tutto per capire quello che ho appena scritto, e ti garantisco che non mi sono contraddetto. Ho solo fatto presente quanto sia diverso avere un'opinione, e quanto sia diverso attuarla nella realtà. 

E c'è stato un punto in cui micio mi ha risposto più o meno così, stai dicendo bene, ma le istituzioni......


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè vado oltre, vedo oltre, ma non mi rinnego mai, eventualmente se sembra che mi contraddico, spiego sempre il perchè, ed il tutto si evince in quello che scrivo.
> 
> E poi stavolta non hai colto bene. leggiti l'ultima frase che ho scritto prima. In quella in cui ti ho risposto. E leggiti i vari 3D di cui si parla di adozioni, li ci sta tutto per capire quello che ho appena scritto, e ti garantisco che non mi sono contraddetto. Ho solo fatto presente quanto sia diverso avere un'opinione, e quanto sia diverso attuarla nella realtà.
> 
> E c'è stato un punto in cui micio mi ha risposto più o meno così, stai dicendo bene, ma le istituzioni......


non ti cucca...:singleeye::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> non ti cucca...:singleeye::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai notato che sotto certi aspetti, Joey e Minerva sono uguali. :mrgreen:

Madò conte come mai capisci sempre tutto?


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai notato che sotto certi aspetti, Joey e Minerva sono uguali. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Madò conte come mai capisci sempre tutto*?


adorabili amichetti, fate comunella contro la strega:dracula:


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> adorabili amichetti, fate comunella contro la strega:dracula:


a chi devo menare ... :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ??


cosa c'è di non chiaro?  è un non problema.  non esiste.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

la strega c'est moi...perché tu volere menare?:unhappy:





Simy ha detto:


> a chi devo menare ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa c'è di non chiaro? è un non problema. non esiste.


Visto che sei l'unico finora ad esprimere questa opinione, vorresti dire perchè?


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la strega c'est moi...perché tu volere menare?:unhappy:


io non volere menare te..volere menare a chi dire te di essere strega:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non volere menare te..volere menare a chi dire te di essere strega:mrgreen:


avete la tarzanite?


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avete la tarzanite?



:risata:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Visto che sei l'unico finora ad esprimere questa opinione, vorresti dire perchè?


beh...non lo considero un problema,per cui non me lo pongo.

non c'entra assolutamente la civiltà,il progresso,i diritti e blablablabla.

è semplicemente un fatto della vita.   non vedo alcun motivo per gioirne o per contestarlo.

mi sfugge solo tutta sta ansia di burocratizzare i sentimenti,tutto qui


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avete la tarzanite?


two strgh is mej ke uan! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:



Che bella lancia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...non lo considero un problema,per cui non me lo pongo.
> 
> non c'entra assolutamente la civiltà,il progresso,i diritti e blablablabla.
> 
> ...


stiamo parlando di diritti civili, non di sentimenti.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella lancia.


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bella lancia.


le scarpe stonano, assolutamente:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di diritti civili, non di sentimenti.


diritto civile è una bella espressione pleonastica che però in italiano non significa nulla.

i diritti sono solo quelli naturali.   compreso quello alla ricerca della propria felicità. e vale anche per le persone omosessuali in virtù della loro umanità.

quindi ripeto....di che stiamo parlando?  chè per ora vedo solo la richiesta di un riconoscimento burocratico


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le scarpe stonano, assolutamente:mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Effettivamente...... non avevo notato le scarpe. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> diritto civile è una bella espressione pleonastica che però in italiano non significa nulla.
> 
> i diritti sono solo quelli naturali. compreso quello alla ricerca della propria felicità. e vale anche per le persone omosessuali in virtù della loro umanità.
> 
> quindi ripeto....di che stiamo parlando? chè per ora vedo solo la richiesta di un riconoscimento burocratico


Ok. Prova a chiedere notizie in ospedale di una persona senza esserne parente, prova a entrare in terapia intensiva se i parenti hanno detto al medico di non farti entrare, prova ad esercitare un qualunque diritto/dovere verso una persona senza quel cacchio di foglio di carta. Che io per inciso ho firmato solo per questi motivi, dal momento che avevamo deciso di avere figli. Il commento di Vasco Rossi al suo matrimonio era su tutti i giornali, ad esempio. E non mi pare che sia persona alla quale mancano i mezzi per tutelarsi legalmente.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Prova a chiedere notizie in ospedale di una persona senza esserne parente, prova a entrare in terapia intensiva se i parenti hanno detto al medico di non farti entrare, prova ad esercitare un qualunque diritto/dovere verso una persona senza quel cacchio di foglio di carta. Che io per inciso ho firmato solo per questi motivi, dal momento che avevamo deciso di avere figli. Il commento di Vasco Rossi al suo matrimonio era su tutti i giornali, ad esempio. E non mi pare che sia persona alla quale mancano i mezzi per tutelarsi legalmente.


Ma state discutendo ? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


Chi lo sa se ci arriveremo ....

intanto oggi è stato approvato il disegno di legge che promuove l'insegnamento dell'inno di Mameli nelle scuole....
vuoi mettere!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chi lo sa se ci arriveremo ....
> 
> intanto oggi è stato approvato il disegno di legge che promuove l'insegnamento dell'inno di Mameli nelle scuole....
> vuoi mettere!!


da quando frequento come genitore il magico mondo della scuola, ogni volta che sento che vogliono insegnare qualcosa mi bacio il lobo dell'orecchio destro...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prima poi ci arriveremo.. sarà sempre troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto
Peccato non posso approvare ....


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...overno_approva_la_legge-46101561/?ref=HREC1-4


In un mondo dove ci sono ancora troppi bambini che muoiono di fame, i governi pensano a far sposare i gay...

Son problemi eh.... :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando frequento come genitore il magico mondo della scuola, ogni volta che sento che vogliono insegnare qualcosa mi bacio il lobo dell'orecchio destro...



Cavoli sei ancora agile e veloce nel girarti...non soffri di cervicale:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cavoli sei ancora agile e veloce nel girarti...non soffri di cervicale:mrgreen:


no... ho le orecchie lunghe:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In un mondo dove ci sono ancora troppi bambini che muoiono di fame, i governi pensano a far sposare i gay...
> 
> Son problemi eh.... :unhappy:


ma che caspita c'entra ,kid


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita c'entra ,kid


era per fare massa...


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

e tu che pensi a depilarti invece di sfamarli?


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita c'entra kid


C'entra che sono cagate che interessano al 5% della popolazione mondiale. Ci si concentrasse su cose più importanti sarebbe meglio, no? Oppure il non potersi sposare in molti stati è un problema vitale?

Poi mi fa sorridere il fatto che oggi moltissimi schifano il matrimonio e incensano le coppie di fatto, però se è per i gay allora diventa un diritto fondamentale.

Ma per favore, se ne andassero a quel paese tutti quelli che protestano per queste cose, sarebbe un mondo migliore. Politici, gay, etero e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu che pensi a depilarti invece di sfamarli?


Io faccio volontariato per l'Amnesty, non che debba essere motivo di vanto, ma visto che alludi.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

alludere è un verbo che detesto.bravo, a maggior ragione dovresti sapere che anche i diritti civili rimangono importanti 





Kid ha detto:


> Io faccio volontariato per l'Amnesty, non che debba essere motivo di vanto, ma visto che alludi.


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> alludere è un verbo che detesto.bravo, a maggior ragione dovresti sapere che anche i diritti civili rimangono importanti


Tutti i diritti sono importanti. Lo sono meno quando anche diritti basilari (bere, mangiare, vivere) vengono privati a milioni di persone nel mondo. Sta storia dei matrimoni gay è stucchevole e assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

inutile per te.fermo restando che nulla toglie alla fame nel mondo





Kid ha detto:


> Tutti i diritti sono importanti. Lo sono meno quando anche diritti basilari (bere, mangiare, vivere) vengono privati a milioni di persone nel mondo. Sta storia dei matrimoni gay è stucchevole e assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tutti i diritti sono importanti. Lo sono meno quando anche diritti basilari (bere, mangiare, vivere) vengono privati a milioni di persone nel mondo. Sta storia dei matrimoni gay è stucchevole e assolutamente inutile.


Ma non sono cose che vanno in alternativa, eh? Vedi che adesso non si possono sposare e quelle persone non mangiano e non bevono ugualmente. Non è che non risolvendo problemi minori si risolvono problemi maggiori. Che poi sono minori o maggiori relativamente. Fino a che non ci toccano direttamente, ad esempio.


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non sono cose che vanno in alternativa, eh? Vedi che adesso non si possono sposare e quelle persone non mangiano e non bevono ugualmente. Non è che non risolvendo problemi minori si risolvono problemi maggiori. Che poi sono minori o maggiori relativamente. Fino a che non ci toccano direttamente, ad esempio.


Io mi domando solo se un mondo dove i gay possono sposarsi, può essere un mondo migliore.

Sono alquanto combattuto sulla risposta. Anzi propendo più per il: non frega una mazza a nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

bruciamo anche kid!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bruciamo anche kid!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

ma io credo che in un mondo come il nostro, governato da disuguaglianze, incertezze, ingiustizie etc. etc. (ma forse il mondo è sempre stato così!), tutto ciò che in qualche modo tenda a rafforzare l'amore tra individui vada senz'altro agevolato
perchè merita comunque


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo che in un mondo come il nostro, governato da disuguaglianze, incertezze, ingiustizie etc. etc. (ma forse il mondo è sempre stato così!), tutto ciò che in qualche modo tenda a rafforzare l'amore tra individui vada senz'altro agevolato
> perchè merita comunque


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bruciamo anche kid!


ti riferivi a questo post?:mrgreen:



free ha detto:


> ma io credo che in un mondo come il nostro, governato da disuguaglianze, incertezze, ingiustizie etc. etc. (ma forse il mondo è sempre stato così!), tutto ciò che in qualche modo tenda a rafforzare l'amore tra individui vada senz'altro agevolato
> perchè merita comunque


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi domando solo se un mondo dove i gay possono sposarsi, può essere un mondo migliore.
> 
> Sono alquanto combattuto sulla risposta. Anzi propendo più per il: non frega una mazza a nessuno.



Forse non è un mondo migliore per te ....ma è un modo migliore di vivere per quella  parte di popolazione che cerca di far valere i sui diritti...
Un mondo migliore è fatto piccole e grandi lotte... 
Detto senza polemica eh!


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti riferivi a questo post?:mrgreen:



no no, è giusto bruciare anche Kid:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo che in un mondo come il nostro, governato da disuguaglianze, incertezze, ingiustizie etc. etc. (ma forse il mondo è sempre stato così!), tutto ciò che in qualche modo tenda a rafforzare l'amore tra individui vada senz'altro agevolato
> perchè merita comunque


e se glielo mette in culo ar vaticano, merita ancor di piu'...

ahahahah


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e se glielo mette in culo ar vaticano, merita ancor di piu'...
> 
> ahahahah



ma il vaticano non vede l'ora che l'amore trionfi in ogni sua forma!
a proposito, è poi stato avvertito che il sole non gira intorno al vaticano ma è la terra a girare intorno al sole?
per amore della verità:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il vaticano non vede l'ora che l'amore trionfi in ogni sua forma!
> a proposito, è poi stato avvertito che il sole non gira intorno al vaticano ma è la terra a girare intorno al sole?
> per amore della verità:mrgreen:



Istighi eh! :mrgreen: Quanto sei acida. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Istighi eh! :mrgreen: Quanto sei acida. :mrgreen::rotfl:




ma quando mai!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bruciamo anche kid!


State lontani che sono come la Diavolina.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma quando mai!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ma la tua socia che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Kid (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non è un mondo migliore per te ....ma è un modo migliore di vivere per quella  parte di popolazione che cerca di far valere i sui diritti...
> Un mondo migliore è fatto piccole e grandi lotte...
> Detto senza polemica eh!


Ci mancherebbe.

A me quello che dà fastidio è quanto si dia importanaza ad argomentazioni minori come queste.

Si scendesse in piazza tutti quanti (ma tutti) per i diritti umani, allora si che il mondo comincerebbe ad essere un posto migliore.

Ma fa più notizia e folclore una protesta di gay pro matrimonio che un massacro in Ruanda ormai.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il vaticano non vede l'ora che l'amore trionfi in ogni sua forma!
> a proposito, è poi stato avvertito che il sole non gira intorno al vaticano ma è la terra a girare intorno al sole?
> per amore della verità:mrgreen:


ar piccione viaggiatore che teneva lu messaggio ci sparareno ed e' moruto...porello...ahahahah

comunque intorno ar vaticano ce girano solo kazzi e kazzoni...

eppuro dovrebbero essero sensibbbili ai ghei...

apro...apro...a propostito...padre gheorg mo' chi se l'incula? chi sa parli o taccia per sempre...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Prova a chiedere notizie in ospedale di una persona senza esserne parente, prova a entrare in terapia intensiva se i parenti hanno detto al medico di non farti entrare, prova ad esercitare un qualunque diritto/dovere verso una persona senza quel cacchio di foglio di carta. Che io per inciso ho firmato solo per questi motivi, dal momento che avevamo deciso di avere figli. Il commento di Vasco Rossi al suo matrimonio era su tutti i giornali, ad esempio. E non mi pare che sia persona alla quale mancano i mezzi per tutelarsi legalmente.


mai visto nessuno venire respinto in ospedale.   se poi ci sono delle problematiche interne tra le persone,non ti basterà un riconoscimento burocratico per annullarle.

scriviamo su di un forum in cui leggiamo quotidianamente storia ove i diritti/doveri non vengono esercitati o fatti valere manco con il matrimonio concordatario......quindi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *mai visto nessuno venire respinto in ospedale*. se poi ci sono delle problematiche interne tra le persone,non ti basterà un riconoscimento burocratico per annullarle.
> 
> scriviamo su di un forum in cui leggiamo quotidianamente storia ove i diritti/doveri non vengono esercitati o fatti valere manco con il matrimonio concordatario......quindi?


beato te. Non sono cose belle a vedersi.


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai visto nessuno venire respinto in ospedale.   se poi ci sono delle problematiche interne tra le persone,non ti basterà un riconoscimento burocratico per annullarle.
> 
> scriviamo su di un forum in cui leggiamo quotidianamente storia ove i diritti/doveri non vengono esercitati o fatti valere manco con il matrimonio concordatario......quindi?


bello de casa, il convivente e' un emerito sconosciuto e pertanto un medico cor cazzo glije po' di' le condizioni in cui versa trova er compagno ricoverato....a' praivasi...du iu no??...ahahahah

per non parlare di metterti al corrente tipo un consenso informato per un operazione che deve affrontare il tuo partner...

lascia stare che vaticalia a breve sara' superata pure dar burkina-faso e noi tanto sappiamo a chi ringraziare se non quelle emerite merde e teste di cazzo che stanno nello staterello parassita e ricottaro...


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beato te. Non sono cose belle a vedersi.


quando operarono mio padre per la prostata....in stanza con lui c'era un uomo che veniva assistito quotidianamente dal suo compagno.

mai visto nessuno fare un fiato.

esisteranno anche i casi che indichi tu.  ma allora dovremmo anche fare una valutazione obbiettivo situazione per situazione e sentire entrambe le campane.

mi auguro solo che tutto sto cancan sui matrimoni gay non sia solo per le pensioni di reversibilità,perchè:

1-sarebbe di una tristezza infinita
2-tanto per chi ha meno di 40 anni oggi la pensione INPS sarà un miraggio,quindi di che parliamo?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beato te. Non sono cose belle a vedersi.



So che non centra nulla, ma chissenefrega! In un ospedale il primario ha fatto evacuare il reparto per ospitare dei feriti stranieri. 
Altro che diritti, talvolta basta che sborsi i soldi e ti si apre... TUTTO.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bello de casa, il convivente e' un emerito sconosciuto e pertanto un medico cor cazzo glije po' di' le condizioni in cui versa trova er compagno ricoverato....a' praivasi...du iu no??...ahahahah
> 
> per non parlare di metterti al corrente tipo un consenso informato per un operazione che deve affrontare il tuo partner...
> 
> lascia stare che vaticalia a breve sara' superata pure dar burkina-faso e noi tanto sappiamo a chi ringraziare se non quelle emerite merde e teste di cazzo che stanno nello staterello parassita e ricottaro...


noto che ancora non hai fatto la cosa giusta.   ti mando l'accendino


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando operarono mio padre per la prostata....in stanza con lui c'era un uomo che veniva assistito quotidianamente dal suo compagno.
> 
> mai visto nessuno fare un fiato.
> 
> ...


ma che cazzo c'entra un qualsiasi visitatore che si presta a fare da badante per un tot di ore al giorno con un'eventuale autorizzazione a compiere un'operazione se temporaneamente e' sbroccato o a vidimare altri atti amministrativi...

Scusi ma chi cazzo e' lei??...

per favore se ne vada e ci faccia lavorare oseno' chiamiamo i carabinieri...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra un qualsiasi visitatore che si presta a fare da badante per un tot di ore al giorno con un'eventuale autorizzazione a compiere un'operazione se temporaneamente e' sbroccato o a vidimare altri atti amministrativi...
> 
> Scusi ma chi cazzo e' lei??...
> 
> ...



Bhe se poi hanno premura di andare al bar. auahahahahahahahaahhhaahha


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> noto che ancora non hai fatto la cosa giusta.   ti mando l'accendino


te quanno t'esibisci in discussioni tecniche-giuridiche fai sempre la tua bella figura...

de merda...

ahahahahah

ocio all'autocombustione e datte piuttosto a stronzate piu' fru-fru che te riescono mejo e nun te sforzano troppo la neuro...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra un qualsiasi visitatore che si presta a fare da badante per un tot di ore al giorno con un'eventuale autorizzazione a compiere un'operazione se temporaneamente e' sbroccato o a vidimare altri atti amministrativi...
> 
> Scusi ma chi cazzo e' lei??...
> 
> ...


vedo che col tempo ti 6 bevuto anche l'unico neurone.   forse è meglio se pongo fine io alle tue sofferenze


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bruciamo anche kid!


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che col tempo ti 6 bevuto anche l'unico neurone.   forse è meglio se pongo fine io alle tue sofferenze


???

allora sei solo un imbecille totale e non un mero ignorante de materia giuridica se affermi che praticamente nun serve un cazzo de regolamentazione delle coppie di fatto se gia' adesso godono degli stessi diritti delle altre...

percio' vai a cagare deficiente non prima de difenne le donzelle in difficolta' cosi' magari t'esce quarche scopata...

hai visto mai che te levi un po' de ruggine?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


che cosa sei:rotfl:
mon dieu:racchiaerò non volevo dire così:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la tua socia che fine ha fatto?




ma chi è la fortunata?

:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ???
> 
> allora sei solo un imbecille totale e non un mero ignorante de materia giuridica se affermi che praticamente nun serve un cazzo de regolamentazione delle coppie di fatto se gia' adesso godono degli stessi diritti delle altre...
> 
> ...


senti ritardato...si stava parlando di compagni e non di badanti.....quindi al solito hai preso cazzi per lanterne.

e fatti 2 pere di potassio,così per sicurezza


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te quanno t'esibisci in discussioni tecniche-giuridiche fai sempre la tua bella figura...
> 
> de merda...
> 
> ...


te devi essere quello che fa le seghe a Lothar.  riconosco lo stesso stile.   ma da uno che confonde compagno con badante.....mica mi posso aspettare ragionamenti sensati


----------



## exStermy (8 Novembre 2012)

*****



perplesso ha detto:


> senti ritardato...si stava parlando di compagni e non di badanti.....quindi al solito hai preso cazzi per lanterne.
> 
> e fatti 2 pere di potassio,così per sicurezza


coglionas' anch'io parlav de compagni visto che ho citato le coppie di fatto...

mentre te hai portato da emerito imbecille l'esempio del compagno di chi condivideva la stanza d'ospedale con tuo padre e che era solo un badante e percio' tollerato, ma te sfido a prova' che er medico gli potesse chiede il consenso informato se quello era anche solo temporaneamente incapace d'intendere e di volere...

ma sparisci...(e 2)...o fai pure er provolone cosi' magari rimorchi e smetti de farte le seghe...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe.
> 
> A me quello che dà fastidio è quanto si dia importanaza ad argomentazioni minori come queste.
> 
> ...



ma non è dare importanza ad argomentazioni minori, bensì non voler limitare (a che titolo?) il modo altrui di intendere unioni e famiglia, nel senso più profondo e sentito dei termini, secondo me


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non è dare importanza ad argomentazioni minori, bensì non voler limitare (a che titolo?) il modo altrui di intendere unioni e famiglia, nel senso più profondo e sentito dei termini, secondo me


perdonami,ma in che modo verrebbe limitato il diritto di 2 omosessuali di vivere come coppia? o di un uomo ed una donna di vivere senza imposizioni matrimoniali?

Non mi pare si stia dicendo "oddio che schifo 2 froci che si baciano".  tut'altro.

come esseri umani hanno il diritto naturale di ricercare la propria felicità assieme.   semmai si dovrebbe garantire la loro libertà di vivere il proprio amore senza timori vari ed assortiti.

quello che non si capisce è questa corsa al riconoscimento statale.    e vi prego....assicuratemi che tutto sto cancan non è solo per la reversibilità delle pensioni....ditemi che non è per quello

come se fosse quello che conta e non la libertà individuale di ogni essere umano.


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami,ma in che modo verrebbe limitato il diritto di 2 omosessuali di vivere come coppia? o di un uomo ed una donna di vivere senza imposizioni matrimoniali?
> 
> Non mi pare si stia dicendo "oddio che schifo 2 froci che si baciano".  tut'altro.
> 
> ...



appunto, quello che non si capisce è il motivo per cui delle convenzioni contingenti (la legge) dovrebbero porre dei limiti
vieppiù: le garanzie scaturirebbero da sole proprio dall'uguaglianza di trattamento di fronte alla legge
secondo me


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ar piccione viaggiatore che teneva lu messaggio ci sparareno ed e' moruto...porello...ahahahah
> 
> comunque intorno ar vaticano ce girano solo kazzi e kazzoni...
> 
> ...


ma che ti viene in mente?
comunque mo' sta sciando...:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, quello che non si capisce è il motivo per cui delle convenzioni contingenti (la legge) dovrebbero porre dei limiti
> vieppiù: le garanzie scaturirebbero da sole proprio dall'uguaglianza di trattamento di fronte alla legge
> secondo me


Ma è così difficile da capire che il "sacro vincolo del matrimonio" è nato dalla chiesa (poi ereditato anche dallo stato), che  prevedeva che a sposarsi fossero un uomo e una donna?

Ergo: il matrimonio è una tradizione, per di più nata dalla religione.

Non capisco dove stia il problema, dato che viviamo in una nazione che ospita il vaticano e che comunque è ancora molto cattolica. Vorrei ricordare che in Italia ogni 3 mesi c'è gente che spergiura di aver visto la madonna, cioè robe da medioevo. Credete che la gente sarebbe pronta? Non è attuabile in Italia una cosa del genre e per l'ennesima volta vi chiedo: ma che cavolo gli frega di sta roba?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile da capire che il "sacro vincolo del matrimonio" è nato dalla chiesa (poi ereditato anche dallo stato), che  prevedeva che a sposarsi fossero un uomo e una donna?
> 
> Ergo: il matrimonio è una tradizione, per di più nata dalla religione.
> 
> ...


tralasciando il resto unhappy
ti pare che ogni cosa che è "così" lo debba rimanere ??
eppure sei ancora piuttosto giovane per sperare di cambiare qualcosa


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tralasciando il resto unhappy
> ti pare che ogni cosa che è "così" lo debba rimanere ??
> eppure sei ancora piuttosto giovane per sperare di cambiare qualcosa


Dico solo che non puoi andare in chiesa in minigonna. E non sarebbe nemmeno giusto farlo.

Ergo: perchè devo permettere alle coppie gay di sposarsi in un paese cattolico dove il concetto di famiglia è tratto dalla bibbia?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

sei spiazzante.io , in questo paese cattolico , mi sono sposata in comune e con me molti altri.è possibile, lo sapevi?





Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che non puoi andare in chiesa in minigonna. E non sarebbe nemmeno giusto farlo.
> 
> Ergo: perchè devo permettere alle coppie gay di sposarsi in un paese cattolico dove il concetto di famiglia è tratto dalla bibbia?


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei spiazzante.io , in questo paese cattolico , mi sono sposata in comune e con me molti altri.è possibile, lo sapevi?


Pure io mi sono sposato in comune. E mi schifa fortemente l'ipocrisia della gente che si sposa in chiesa solo per la cerimonia.

Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.

Se sono in Italia (paese del Vaticano) non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sposato in comune.
> 
> Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.
> 
> Se sono in Italia (*paese del Vaticano*) non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.


:sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che non puoi andare in chiesa in minigonna. E non sarebbe nemmeno giusto farlo.
> 
> Ergo: perchè devo permettere alle coppie gay di sposarsi in un paese cattolico dove il concetto di famiglia è tratto dalla bibbia?


Eh no casso...
Sai perchè non puoi andare in minigonna?
Perchè l'organista sbaglia su tutto...specie se è in una certa posizione elevata...che se tu sei seduta sui primi banchi...
lui vede nero...a norma di zucchero no?

Però un conto è la coscienza collettiva, un conto quella individuale.

Quando l'individuale può esprimersi anonimamente come nei referendum succedono le sorprese...

Per il mondo cattolico fu un duro smacco il fatto che gli italiani abbiano votato in un certo modo nella questione divorzio e aborto.

E i cardinali dissero che era colpa di Giovanni XXIII il papa buono, che accolse in vaticano la figlia di Nikita Krusov...

Lasciando da parte la bibbia, che alla genesi dice che la donna è stata tratta da un uomo...
Ripeto...

Andate a vedere studi antropologici...
La sessualità umana è da sempre regolamentata da totem e tabù.
Ne va della sopravvivenza della specie.

E osserviamo come in ogni società anche la più elementare l'incesto sia un grande tabù....

E che me frega kid?
Che le coppie gay ottengano pure tutti i diritti del mondo...anche quello di adottare...

Ma che cosa o chi adottano?
Sempre frutti di una coppia etero.

La natura animale dei mammiferi è fatta così.

Poi se qualcuno vuole conoscere i dolori del parto...si leghi i peli del buco del culo ad uno ad uno...e si beva un bicchiere di guttalax...

Che ne dici Kid...partiamo con una campagna...anche noi uomini vogliamo il ciclo mestruale, anche noi uomini vogliamo un utero...e do tette...da sballo...

Voglio aver diritto alla pension con 5 anni di contributi...
Voglio aver diritto a vivere a 150 anni...

Voglio la poligamia...

Sa disito Kid...
Combattiamo anche noi per l'harem?

Che lo stato ci passi le gheische gratis....

Voglio il 18 politico...

Pane e circenses per tutti...ostia!


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile da capire che il "sacro vincolo del matrimonio" è nato dalla chiesa (poi ereditato anche dallo stato), che  prevedeva che a sposarsi fossero un uomo e una donna?
> 
> Ergo: il matrimonio è una tradizione, per di più nata dalla religione.
> 
> Non capisco dove stia il problema, dato che viviamo in una nazione che ospita il vaticano e che comunque è ancora molto cattolica. Vorrei ricordare che in Italia ogni 3 mesi c'è gente che spergiura di aver visto la madonna, cioè robe da medioevo. Credete che la gente sarebbe pronta? Non è attuabile in Italia una cosa del genre e per l'ennesima volta vi chiedo: ma che cavolo gli frega di sta roba?



tu ti riferisci al matrimonio concordatario, poichè quello civile non ha proprio nulla di sacro
anticamente il matrimonio è nato per distinguere i figli legittimi dai figli naturali, e la sposa entrava a far parte della famiglia del marito (piuttosto che crearne una nuova insieme a lui)
quindi non è affatto una tradizione nata dalla religione, ma è stato istituzionalizzato per garantire dei diritti

prova del nove: un vedovo ed una vedova si sposano solo in chiesa e mantengono la pensione di reversibilità dei rispettivi coniugi defunti, tutto ciò a condizione che siano un maschio ed una femmina, anche i defunti, spaiati :singleeye:


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sposato in comune. E mi schifa fortemente l'ipocrisia della gente che si sposa in chiesa solo per la cerimonia.
> 
> Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.
> 
> Se sono in *Italia (paese del Vaticano)* non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.



ehm...il papa è il re?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tu ti riferisci al matrimonio concordatario, poichè quello civile non ha proprio nulla di sacro
> anticamente il matrimonio è nato per distinguere i figli legittimi dai figli naturali, e la sposa entrava a far parte della famiglia del marito (piuttosto che crearne una nuova insieme a lui)
> quindi non è affatto una tradizione nata dalla religione, ma è stato istituzionalizzato per garantire dei diritti
> 
> prova del nove: un vedovo ed una vedova si sposano solo in chiesa e mantengono la pensione di reversibilità dei rispettivi coniugi defunti, tutto ciò a condizione che siano un maschio ed una femmina, anche i defunti, spaiati :singleeye:


Embè e parliamo dei nobili no?
I casati e il sangue...

Però da che mondo e mondo...
Si parla di uomo e donna...

Ok doman me sposo con una capra...
E poi la tradisco al grido...

T'amo pio bove...


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè e parliamo dei nobili no?
> I casati e il sangue...
> 
> *Però da che mondo e mondo...*
> ...



ma chissenefrega:mrgreen:

mica casca il mondo


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no casso...
> Sai perchè non puoi andare in minigonna?
> Perchè l'organista sbaglia su tutto...specie se è in una certa posizione elevata...che se tu sei seduta sui primi banchi...
> lui vede nero...a norma di zucchero no?
> ...


che cose orrende riesci a scrivere


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cose orrende riesci a scrivere


beh anche tu.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

vero, punti di vista





contepinceton ha detto:


> beh anche tu.


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sposato in comune. E mi schifa fortemente l'ipocrisia della gente che si sposa in chiesa solo per la cerimonia.
> 
> Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.
> 
> Se sono in Italia *(paese del Vaticano)* non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.



:blu:


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:


Piaccia o non piaccia l'Italia è il Vaticano.

Se sono laziale non posso entrare in un Roma club. Ma mica mi lamento se non mi ci fanno entrare!


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no casso...
> Sai perchè non puoi andare in minigonna?
> Perchè l'organista sbaglia su tutto...specie se è in una certa posizione elevata...che se tu sei seduta sui primi banchi...
> lui vede nero...a norma di zucchero no?
> ...


Quel giorno Conte mi troverai in piazza nudo a protestare. A costo di essere l'unico coglione.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Piaccia o non piaccia l'Italia è il Vaticano.
> 
> Se sono laziale non posso entrare in un Roma club. Ma mica mi lamento se non mi ci fanno entrare!


ma che caspita dici??
il vaticano è stato a sé.che poi noi ne siamo purtroppo  influenzati è un altro paio di maniche: ma l'italia non è il vaticano


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Piaccia o non piaccia l'Italia è il Vaticano*.
> 
> Se sono laziale non posso entrare in un Roma club. Ma mica mi lamento se non mi ci fanno entrare!


NO


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita dici??
> il vaticano è stato a sé.che poi noi ne siamo purtroppo  influenzati è un altro paio di maniche: ma l'italia non è il vaticano


Ma come no Minerva, dai. Cazzo c'entra che è un ostato a parte? E' a Roma, punto.

Non c'è nazione nel mondo occidentale che sia più contaminato dalla religione come l'Italia, suvvia.

E sono il primo a dire che la cosa non mi fa piacere.


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> NO


Allora diciamo che il Vaticano è in Italia ok?  Cambia qualcosa?


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

contaminato è una cosa ....quello che dici tu, un'altra





Kid ha detto:


> Ma come no Minerva, dai. Cazzo c'entra che è un ostato a parte? E' a Roma, punto.
> 
> Non c'è nazione nel mondo occidentale che sia più contaminato dalla religione come l'Italia, suvvia.
> 
> E sono il primo a dire che la cosa non mi fa piacere.


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto, quello che non si capisce è il motivo per cui delle convenzioni contingenti (la legge) dovrebbero porre dei limiti
> vieppiù: le garanzie scaturirebbero da sole proprio dall'uguaglianza di trattamento di fronte alla legge
> secondo me


le convenzioni contingenti,come le definisci tu....sono o dovrebbero essere rispondenti al comune sentire e rappresentare la più larga parte della popolazione.

Per quello che vedo in giro,c'è ampiamente già adesso la possibilità per una coppia omosessuale di regolare i rapporti giuridici interpersonali.  al limite mi puoi presuadere della necessità di rivedere le norme sulla legittima sull'affido dei figli.

sì,perchè non vedo miolto sollevare la questione di coloro che,sposatisi secondo convenzioni vigenti,si scoprono omosessuali strada facendo e magari nel frattempo hanno avuto anche dei figli.

sul punto concordo che la legge possa e debba essere rivisitata.

insomma...per il momento mi pare che tutta sta faccenda sia più una lotta tra vaticanisti ed antivaticanisti e francamente lo trovo noioso.

non è una carta bollata o la burocrazia che può decidere cosa sia famiglia e cosa sia amore o meno


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quel giorno Conte mi troverai in piazza nudo a protestare. A costo di essere l'unico coglione.


E vedrai che vespaio di femmine che ti si attaccano addosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le convenzioni contingenti,come le definisci tu....sono o dovrebbero essere rispondenti al comune sentire e rappresentare la più larga parte della popolazione.
> 
> Per quello che vedo in giro,c'è ampiamente già adesso la possibilità per una coppia omosessuale di regolare i rapporti giuridici interpersonali.  al limite mi puoi presuadere della necessità di rivedere le norme sulla legittima sull'affido dei figli.
> 
> ...


Poi capita che quella che dice...ah i gay sono i migliori amici delle donne...quando si ritrova che è il suo marito a scoprire che cammin facendo è gay...ne vediamo delle belle, no?

Storicamente i gay ci sono sempre stati.
Storicamente si sono sempre nascosti dietro un matrimonio con una donna e con dei figli.

E ho ben visto come rimane una figlia diciottenne a beccare suo padre che adorava in certe situazioni con un altro uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita dici??
> il vaticano è stato a sé.che poi noi ne siamo purtroppo  influenzati è un altro paio di maniche: ma l'italia non è il vaticano


Vedi come sei?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quel purtroppo è di troppo...


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le convenzioni contingenti,come le definisci tu....sono o dovrebbero essere rispondenti al comune sentire e rappresentare la più larga parte della popolazione.
> 
> Per quello che vedo in giro,c'è ampiamente già adesso la possibilità per una coppia omosessuale di regolare i rapporti giuridici interpersonali.  al limite mi puoi presuadere della necessità di rivedere le norme sulla legittima sull'affido dei figli.
> 
> ...



appunto


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E vedrai che vespaio di femmine che ti si attaccano addosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che c'entrano le femmine con una questione di diritti civili?
vuoi dre che siamo più aperte?


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto


Oh, lo avete capito pure voi che sta cosa non frega proprio a nessuno, per fortuna! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entrano le femmine con una questione di diritti civili?
> vuoi dre che siamo più aperte?


Questa te la sei andata proprio a cercare... coraggio Conte, affonda. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa te la sei andata proprio a cercare... coraggio Conte, affonda. :rotfl:


il conte può giusto affondare


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh, lo avete capito pure voi che sta cosa non frega proprio a nessuno, per fortuna! :mrgreen:



ma è proprio questo il punto!
alla domanda 
perchè no? 
non si può rispondere 
perchè no!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è proprio questo il punto!
> alla domanda
> perchè no?
> non si può rispondere
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dico solo che non puoi andare in chiesa in minigonna. E non sarebbe nemmeno giusto farlo.
> 
> Ergo: perchè devo permettere alle coppie gay di sposarsi in un paese cattolico dove il concetto di famiglia è tratto dalla bibbia?



Io avevo un abito mini al mio matrimonio e pare che al preta sono piaciuta...
Non la sapevo questa storia della minigonna....


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sposato in comune. E mi schifa fortemente l'ipocrisia della gente che si sposa in chiesa solo per la cerimonia.
> 
> Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.
> 
> Se sono in Italia (paese del Vaticano) non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.


Kid ma che te sei fumato?

ahahah

e' proprio l'ingerenza di merda di quei ricottari che deve finire na' buona volta, altro che le tue esortazioni alla rassegnazione...

-1000 punti...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il conte può giusto affondare


magara...purtroppo quelli come lui galleggiano...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Kid ma che te sei fumato?
> 
> ahahah
> 
> ...


eppure tanto femminile non mi sembravi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure io mi sono sposato in comune. E mi schifa fortemente l'ipocrisia della gente che si sposa in chiesa solo per la cerimonia.
> 
> Cerco di esprimermi meglio: se vado in moschea ci devo entrare a piedi nudi ok. Non lo capisco ma lo rispetto e lo faccio.
> 
> Se sono in Italia *(paese del Vaticano)* non ci vado per sposarmi, io omosessuale.



abbattetemi


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbattetemi




sei arrivata tardi :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le convenzioni contingenti,come le definisci tu....sono o dovrebbero essere rispondenti al comune sentire e rappresentare la più larga parte della popolazione.
> 
> Per quello che vedo in giro,c'è ampiamente già adesso la possibilità per una coppia omosessuale di regolare i rapporti giuridici interpersonali.  al limite mi puoi presuadere della necessità di rivedere le norme sulla legittima sull'affido dei figli.
> 
> ...


ed insiste co' le stronzate cosmiche e che i problemi delle coppie di fatto gia' oggi se risolvono senza la legge apposita...

vaglielo a dire e vediamo se non ti sfankula per l'eternita', per es. alla COMPAGNA NON MOGLIE del regista che mori' insieme ai carabinieri a Nassirija perche' stava girando un documentario sui caramba in Irak...

AO', AL RICEVIMENTO DELLE SALME, COMPRESA QUELLA DEL SUO COMPAGNO, NON FU AMMESSA NEL PALCO RISERVATO DALLE AUTORITA' AI FAMIGLIARI E DOVETTE ASSISTERE ALLA CERIMONIA MISCHIATA IN MEZZO AL PUBBLICO...

SE PER TE E' LA STESSA COSA CONFERMI CHE SEI UN COGLIONE E PURE MEZZA SEGA PERCHE' ME CENSURI I POST CHE TE SMERDANO!


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed insiste co' le stronzate cosmiche e che i problemi delle coppie di fatto gia' oggi se risolvono senza la legge apposita...
> 
> vaglielo a dire e vediamo se non ti sfankula per l'eternita', per es. *alla COMPAGNA NON MOGLIE del regista che mori' insieme ai carabinieri a Nassirija perche' stava girando un documentario sui caramba in Irak...
> 
> ...


di storie come queste ce ne sono troppe, etero ed omo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Piaccia o non piaccia l'Italia è il Vaticano.*
> 
> Se sono laziale non posso entrare in un Roma club. Ma mica mi lamento se non mi ci fanno entrare!



sono d'accordo. Ed è per questo che ogni giorno della mia vita combatto con ogni mezzo a mia disposizione, legge compresa, per far ritornare l'Italia a gli italiani.
Loro si sono appropriati di qualcosa che non gli appartiene.
E questo è un fatto storico.
Sono degli usurpatori e come tali li tratto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Ed è per questo che ogni giorno della mia vita combatto con ogni mezzo a mia disposizione, legge compresa, per far ritornare l'Italia a gli italiani.
> Loro si sono appropriati di qualcosa che non gli appartiene.
> E questo è un fatto storico.
> Sono degli usurpatori e come tali li tratto.


ogni giorno della mia vita no, il venerdì ho il parrucchiere:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di storie come queste ce ne sono troppe, etero ed omo.


a me lo dici?

dillo ar coglionazzo de perplesso che se sogna pure che un compagno possa dare il consenso informato in caso d'incapacita' seppur temporanea o solo avere dal medico informazioni sul suo stato di salute senza che il medico passi i guai...

e quello scassa la minchia perche' possono andare dal notaio a fare la donazione...

e' il nostro esperto fallito de donazioni qua...

ahahahahahahah

e tutto il resto della vita di coppia, mancia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni giorno della mia vita no, il venerdì ho il parrucchiere:mrgreen:


ops...ricordo adesso che un lunedi al mese ho Man.


Lo sai Min che mi sono fatta pure sbattezzare?


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sai Min che mi sono fatta pure sbattezzare?


na' cosa se sarva allora...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...ricordo adesso che un lunedi al mese ho Man.
> 
> 
> Lo sai Min che mi sono fatta pure sbattezzare?


a me sembra inutile, ma se per te era importante hai fatto bene.


----------



## Tebe (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra inutile, ma se per te era importante hai fatto bene.


Era importante per due motivi, uno pratico e uno psicologico.
Quello pratico è che loro fanno i conti di quanti cattolici ci sono contando appunto i battezzi e io volevo essere cancellata dai loro registri e la seconda , quella psicologica, è che con abiura formale se morissi prima di mattia e lui volesse farmi un funerale cattolico sarebbe...come dire...difficile.
ma considerato che non potrà decidere di me, se non dietro concessione di qualcuno della tebe family...viste le legge assurde di vaticalia....

Minkia.
E se l'unica fosse la genitrice?
Cazzo. Solo per farmi un dispettone mi farebbe fare un funerale in vaticano ricoprendomi di rosari
:unhappy::scared:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz----ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz---

YAOwwwnn!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Era importante per due motivi, uno pratico e uno psicologico.
> Quello pratico è che loro fanno i conti di quanti cattolici ci sono contando appunto i battezzi e io volevo essere cancellata dai loro registri e la seconda , quella psicologica, è che con abiura formale se morissi prima di mattia e lui volesse farmi un funerale cattolico sarebbe...come dire...difficile.
> ma considerato che non potrà decidere di me, se non dietro concessione di qualcuno della tebe family...viste le legge assurde di vaticalia....
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra una scelta ponderata ma condizionata ....
Una non fiducia in chi trovresti riporre fiducia delle tue scelte personali ...poi bhò il funerale è una semplice cerimonia e non ha niente a che vedere con i sacramenti...
Io ad esempio non voglio funerale nè cattolico nè civile non mi piacciono cerimonie e riti nè cattolici e  nè civili ...
L'ho scritto e fatto presente e confido in chi rimarrà dopo di me .


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

_Quante
volte ho pensato "Basta sto male", quante
volte ho detto "Basta camminami avanti..."
...ma il fanciullo che avanti a te cammina
e non lo chiami, non sarà più quello...
_


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

se mi vogliono adorare in una teca di cristallo come padre pio non ho problemi:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi vogliono adorare in una teca di cristallo come padre pio non ho problemi:mrgreen:



auahaahaahahaahahaah


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se mi vogliono adorare in una teca di cristallo come padre pio non ho problemi:mrgreen:


oh ciao, hai finito di costruire pire :mrgreen: ?


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed insiste co' le stronzate cosmiche e che i problemi delle coppie di fatto gia' oggi se risolvono senza la legge apposita...
> 
> vaglielo a dire e vediamo se non ti sfankula per l'eternita', per es. alla COMPAGNA NON MOGLIE del regista che mori' insieme ai carabinieri a Nassirija perche' stava girando un documentario sui caramba in Irak...
> 
> ...


ah quindi hai capito che una compagna non è una badante.....fa piacere d'altronde un ritardato come te ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per arrivarci...dai ancora qualche anno e magari arriverai anche a capire il resto.

sulla compagna del regista....amen.    avrebbe potuto essere ammessa lo stesso.   non è certa una carta bollata a modificare la sensibilità delle persone.   e di sicuro un funerale di stato non te lo sospendono perchè tu vuoi fare ricorso


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...ricordo adesso che un lunedi al mese ho Man.
> 
> 
> Lo sai Min che mi sono fatta pure sbattezzare?


fatto bene


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> oh ciao, hai finito di costruire pire :mrgreen: ?


:mrgreen:l'orrendo foco mi scalda


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> appunto


quindi perchè si vuole insistere tanto su sto punto?    i rapporti interpersonali si possono risolvere lo stesso,i doveri verso i figli sorgono anche senza legami formali.

resterebbe fuori la famosa questione delle pensioni di reversibilità,ma ribadisco che il problema sarà risolto alla radice.

nel senso che le pensioni statali saranno presto un ricordo del passato.

capisci perchè valuto questa questione un NON problema?


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:l'orrendo foco mi scalda


corro teco


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

*****



perplesso ha detto:


> ah quindi hai capito che una compagna non è una badante.....fa piacere d'altronde un ritardato come te ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per arrivarci...dai ancora qualche anno e magari arriverai anche a capire il resto.
> 
> tipo che sulle unioni dei militari esistono delle norme specifiche.....


imbecille, il discorso badante te l'ho spiegato altro che nun l'ho capito, invece te, che giustamente nun sai un cazzo e vivi solo ammazzandoti de seghe, nun sai che Rolla, er regista da me citato e morto a Nasirija era un civile e non un carabiniere anch'egli e la compagna e' stata esclusa DAL PALCO DEI FAMIGLIARI PERCHE' LEGALMENTE NON HA RICONOSCIMENTO GIURIDICO!

che altra figura de merda cosmica e continua pure affa' la mezzasega censurando i miei post di risposta...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Novembre 2012)

*****



perplesso ha detto:


> ah quindi hai capito che una compagna non è una badante.....fa piacere d'altronde un ritardato come te ha bisogno dei suoi tempi per arrivarci...dai ancora qualche anno e magari arriverai anche a capire il resto.
> 
> sulla compagna del regista....amen.    avrebbe potuto essere ammessa lo stesso.   non è certa una carta bollata a modificare la sensibilità delle persone.   e di sicuro un funerale di stato non te lo sospendono perchè tu vuoi fare ricorso


che testa di cazzo...ahahahahah

manco sapevi che il regista Rolla morto a Nassirija era un semplice civile e nella tua arrampicata sugli specchi hai sproloquiato di rigide regole tra le unioni di militari salvo poi andare a leva' nel tuo post l'ennesima stronzata cercando d'allevia' l'ennesima figura de merda...ahahahahah

e poi mezzasega, dici a me che so' io che nun capisco un cazzo e so' ritardato...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi perchè si vuole insistere tanto su sto punto?    i rapporti interpersonali si possono risolvere lo stesso,i doveri verso i figli sorgono anche senza legami formali.
> 
> resterebbe fuori la famosa questione delle pensioni di reversibilità,ma ribadisco che il problema sarà risolto alla radice.
> 
> ...


no, io ero d'accordo nel dire che non dovrebbero essere le cartacce e i timbri a fare le famiglie
ma, al contrario, è la volontà di essere uniti che dovrebbe essere "vidimata" a garanzia dei diritti nascenti da tale volontà, per chi li vuole, a prescindere dal sesso (ti ricordo che, viceversa, c'è anche chi si separa solo per motivi fiscali)
in questo modo non c'è problema, secondo me


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, io ero d'accordo nel dire che non dovrebbero essere le cartacce e i timbri a fare le famiglie
> ma, al contrario, è la volontà di essere uniti che dovrebbe essere "vidimata" a garanzia dei diritti nascenti da tale volontà, per chi li vuole, a prescindere dal sesso (ti ricordo che, viceversa, c'è anche chi si separa solo per motivi fiscali)
> in questo modo non c'è problema, secondo me


e limitarsi a rivedere qualche articolo del codice civile?

non sortirebbe lo stesso effetto,senza stare a fare leggi su leggi?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entrano le femmine con una questione di diritti civili?
> vuoi dre che siamo più aperte?


Beh posso dire che Kid è così bello che quasi quasi me fasso gay...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh posso dire che Kid è così bello che quasi quasi me fasso gay...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e non vuoi sposartelo?:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh posso dire che Kid è così bello che quasi quasi me fasso gay...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..be'proprio gay magari no..potresti fare il bsx..lo dai e lo prendi...cosi'provi no???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e non vuoi sposartelo?:mrgreen:


Beh se dovessi scegliere tra te e lui...scelgo lui.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..be'proprio gay magari no..potresti fare il bsx..lo dai e lo prendi...cosi'provi no???


Se solo kid mi desse il permesso di pubblicare una foto di me e lui ad un raduno...
QUella si che era baldoria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se dovessi scegliere tra te e lui...scelgo lui.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ovvio


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo kid mi desse il permesso di pubblicare una foto di me e lui ad un raduno...
> QUella si che era baldoria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma certo che dira'di si'....poi qua'lo sai no????sono tutte Santa Maria Goretti...amano solo il marito o il compagno.. donne serissime......mica guardano Kid


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo che dira'di si'....poi qua'lo sai no????sono tutte Santa Maria Goretti...amano solo il marito o il compagno.. donne serissime......mica guardano Kid


puoi dire il contrario?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo che dira'di si'....poi qua'lo sai no????sono tutte Santa Maria Goretti...amano solo il marito o il compagno.. donne serissime......mica guardano Kid


Poi dopo sposati io e kid ci tradiamo vicendevolmente con delle femmine.
Nessuno dice niente.
Ufficialmente coppia gay...
Di fatto...incalliti putanieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi dopo sposati io e kid ci tradiamo vicendevolmente con delle femmine.
> Nessuno dice niente.
> Ufficialmente coppia gay...
> Di fatto...incalliti putanieri...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io voglio fare il testimone...assieme alla venere del Tigullio qua'sotto...che ne dici??


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io voglio fare il testimone...assieme alla venere del Tigullio qua'sotto...che ne dici??


Certoooooooooooooo....
E ci sarà da ridere...
al momento del bacio...no?

Ma hai visto che roba?

Se tu dici t...s'incazzano a mille...ma se invece di dire t...dici sei s per suora...s'incazzano almeno 10 volte di più...

Sappilo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certoooooooooooooo....
> E ci sarà da ridere...
> al momento del bacio...no?
> 
> ...


ahhahah..tipo Fiorello e baldini nello spot tv???.........favoloso!

vade retro satana t.....non si puo'dire...non lo sai che si offendono....guai a dirlo!!!e neanche z.........ancora di piu',dopo piangono e insultano...come sono carine pero'....sono vere SANTE altro che t......


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhahah..tipo Fiorello e baldini nello spot tv???.........favoloso!
> 
> vade retro satana t.....non si puo'dire...non lo sai che si offendono....guai a dirlo!!!e neanche z.........ancora di piu',dopo piangono e insultano...come sono carine pero'....sono vere SANTE altro che t......


[video=youtube;YzT4T6Up-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzT4T6Up-U8[/video]

E' la teoria dello specchio no?
CHi ha la coscienza sporca sempre teme di sentirsi dire certe cose in faccia.
No?

Del resto male non fare 

Paura non avere no?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;YzT4T6Up-U8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzT4T6Up-U8[/video]
> 
> E' la teoria dello specchio no?
> CHi ha la coscienza sporca sempre teme di sentirsi dire certe cose in faccia.
> ...


bravo...c'e'chi preferisce sentirsi lodare davanti e sputtanare dietro..questo piace ho notato.A me no..io sono per il pane al pane e vino al vino...poi amico mo..almeno qua'bisognerebbe non essere adulatori no???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bravo...c'e'chi preferisce sentirsi lodare davanti e sputtanare dietro..questo piace ho notato.A me no..io sono per il pane al pane e vino al vino...poi amico mo..almeno qua'bisognerebbe non essere adulatori no???


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Avevo sottovalutato lo sputtanare dietro.
Beh che gli adulteri facciano la morale è il massimo eh?


----------



## passante (9 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> _Quante
> volte ho pensato "Basta sto male", quante
> volte ho detto "Basta camminami avanti..."
> ...ma il fanciullo che avanti a te cammina
> ...


facendola mia scriverei:
_Quante
volte ho pensato *"Basta sono stanco", *quante
volte ho detto "Basta camminami avanti..."
...ma il fanciullo che avanti a te cammina
e non lo chiami, non sarà più quello..._

vecchioni, dedicata a sandro penna.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Avevo sottovalutato lo sputtanare dietro.
> Beh che gli adulteri facciano la morale è il massimo eh?


le troie o zoccole o mignotte o allegre che fanno la morale e si offendono pure....perche'brucia la verita'gettata in faccia...sai Conte vale anche per me...se me lo dici,non mi offendo..e'la verita'..ma per le Santine non dovrebbe valere...aahahahahah...che si fottano....
e scendano dal pero.


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

ma che vi hanno fatto a voi due  ieri? :unhappy: siete really upset :unhappy: :unhappy:

eppure... mi pareva che vi riteneste superiori ai giudizi altrui 

(e in ogni caso, lothar, con tutto che spesso mi fai simpatia, certe cose non le posso proprio leggere :unhappy: )


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma che vi hanno fatto a voi due ieri? :unhappy: siete really upset :unhappy: :unhappy:
> 
> eppure... mi pareva che vi riteneste superiori ai giudizi altrui
> 
> (e in ogni caso, lothar, con tutto che spesso mi fai simpatia, certe cose non le posso proprio leggere :unhappy: )



Ciao Passante....perche'non si possono leggere???scusa se chiamo spazzino,quello che l'uso quotidiano ha fatto diventare l'operatore ecologico,mica si offende.
D'altronde caro mio una donna o un''uomo che pur essendo sposati,corrono dietro ad altri/e ,pur sapendo che hanno mogli,mariti e figli......tu come la ''battezzi''?????


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Passante....perche'non si possono leggere???scusa se chiamo spazzino,quello che l'uso quotidiano ha fatto diventare l'operatore ecologico,mica si offende.
> D'altronde caro mio una donna o un''uomo che pur essendo sposati,corrono dietro ad altri/e ,pur sapendo che hanno mogli,mariti e figli......tu come la ''battezzi''?????



Con l'acqua benedetta?:mrgreen:

Turtellone sei!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con l'acqua benedetta?:mrgreen:
> 
> Turtellone sei!!


ma che cavolo strizzi gli occhi, tu.hai fatto tutta una tiritera a joey che sarebbe razzista e poi appoggi lothar?
sei a dir poco confuso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cavolo strizzi gli occhi, tu.hai fatto tutta una tiritera a joey che sarebbe razzista e poi appoggi lothar?
> sei a dir poco confuso.



Ora la tiritera la faccio a vossia.

Dove leggi che appoggio Lothar ? 

Ho strizzato l'occhio, vero. Ma dicendogli turtellone lui sa a cosa mi riferisco, ed in questa maniera sto scherzando e sto uscendo fuori dal contesto del suo discorso. 

Comunque fai bene a dire la tua, in questa maniera ci esprimiamo no? stavolta hai toppato.  O è la seconda? buh si forse la seconda, forse nella prima non mi hai risposto. si si si. Dove? cercala.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora la tiritera la faccio a vossia.
> 
> Dove leggi che appoggio Lothar ?
> 
> ...


ti ho diamantato Claudio.....bravissimo era ora che che anche tu ripsondessi alla maestra Minerva....che ormai con il suo bigottismo ha stancato...poi mio caro,fosse lei la troia..capirei..ma non centra un bel niente
baciamo le mani...at salut che sonom stufo 11 ore ore ieri e quasi 5 oggi.si puo'lavorare cosi???ciao!


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Passante....perche'non si possono leggere???scusa se chiamo spazzino,quello che l'uso quotidiano ha fatto diventare l'operatore ecologico,mica si offende.
> D'altronde caro mio una donna o un''uomo che pur essendo sposati,corrono dietro ad altri/e ,pur sapendo che hanno mogli,mariti e figli......tu come la ''battezzi''?????


perchè usare certe parole non è sincerità ma maleducazione.

e io no: non necessariamente definisco un traditore "troione", dipende (per quanto, come sai, per me il tradimento sia una cosa sbagliata).


----------



## exStermy (10 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e limitarsi a rivedere qualche articolo del codice civile?
> 
> non sortirebbe lo stesso effetto,senza stare a fare leggi su leggi?


ma perche' insisti nel voler dimostrare quanto sei ignorante anche su questo argomento?

e nun te sforza' che da mo' che s'e' capito....

ahahahahahah

BASTA 1 SOLA LEGGE SE SI VUOLE, CHE EQUIPARA LE COPPIE DI FATTO ALLE ALTRE E STOP!

indichi solo l'iter diverso da seguire nel caso e cioe' l'iscrizione ai registri comunali che consolidano in sostanza il rapporto a livello giuridico ed a tutti gli effetti...dal subentro automatico nei contratti d'affitto alle eredita', passando per il legittimo cointeressamento delle cure mediche dei compagni...

maro'..

pero' capisco che per il tuo cervellino e' troppo complicato


----------



## contepinceton (10 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè usare certe parole non è sincerità ma maleducazione.
> 
> e io no: non necessariamente definisco un traditore "troione", dipende (per quanto, come sai, per me il tradimento sia una cosa sbagliata).


Passante...
Lascia stare...
Se salta la mosca al naso...
Lothar dimonio con i cojoni di bragia...
Se ne esce con una delle sua chicche...no?


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho diamantato Claudio.....bravissimo era ora che che anche tu ripsondessi alla maestra Minerva....che ormai con il suo bigottismo ha stancato...poi mio caro,fosse lei la troia..capirei..ma non centra un bel niente
> baciamo le mani...at salut che sonom stufo 11 ore ore ieri e quasi 5 oggi.si puo'lavorare cosi???ciao!


che strano, bigotta io...quando sei tu che ringrazi il tuo dio per esserti sposato in chiesa mentre gli altri sono tutti occasionali coinquilini.
coinquilino che, a differenza tua,gran frequentatore di messe della domenica, rispetto


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano, bigotta io...quando sei tu che ringrazi il tuo dio per esserti sposato in chiesa mentre gli altri sono tutti occasionali coinquilini.
> coinquilino che, a differenza tua,gran frequentatore di messe della domenica, rispetto


è il meno. c'è gente che ci mangia con le messe qui dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè usare certe parole non è sincerità ma maleducazione.
> 
> e io no: non necessariamente definisco un traditore "troione", dipende (per quanto, come sai, per me il tradimento sia una cosa sbagliata).


Le tue sono parole da forum, da chat.  Sono parole ben scritte, e lette risultano vere e giuste. Ma rimangono fuori dagli argini della realtà. 

Spero tu legga  nella maniera giusta quello che io, maldestramente scrivo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' insisti nel voler dimostrare quanto sei ignorante anche su questo argomento?
> 
> e nun te sforza' che da mo' che s'e' capito....
> 
> ...


e ti serve tutta sta burocrazia quando in realtà con 2-3 modifiche al codice civile ottieni questo e molto di più?
solo per fare un dispettino al Vaticano?   e solo per il subentro automatico e la reversibilità?? che tristezza......
Per tacere ovviamente del fatto che una legge come quella verrebbe spazzata via al volo per manifesta incostituzionalità...quindi ripeto: di che stiamo parlando?
poi vabbeh...sappiamo che 6 ritardato,quindi non sto a sprecare altro tempo con te.

vatti comprare il potassio da bravo,che vedere la putrefazione non è bello


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che strano, bigotta io...quando sei tu che ringrazi il tuo dio per esserti sposato in chiesa mentre gli altri sono tutti occasionali coinquilini.
> coinquilino che, a differenza tua,gran frequentatore di messe della domenica, rispetto




di persona che ha una religiosità solo esteriore, non riscontrabile nei fatti
di persona o pensiero che mostra una grande religiosità unita ad altrettanta intolleranza e mancanza di flessibilità


Minerva, intendendo come religiosità "un credere" "una filosofia di vita"

Lothar ti ha ben descritto, guarda che davvero nel tuo scrivere sei intollerante e manchi di flessibilità. Ciò non dimostra che sia giusto o sbagliato, ma ti descrive, perlomeno.


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> di persona che ha una religiosità solo esteriore, non riscontrabile nei fatti
> di persona o pensiero che mostra una grande religiosità unita ad altrettanta intolleranza e mancanza di flessibilità
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono argomenti come lealtà, amore e correttezza dove sono poco flessibile con gli altri e con me stessa, sicuramente lothar lo è molto di più di me, verissimo.
grazie per la definizione riportata ma ne avevo una vaga idea


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono argomenti come lealtà, amore e correttezza dove sono poco flessibile con gli altri e con me stessa, sicuramente lothar lo è molto di più di me, verissimo.
> grazie per la definizione riportata ma ne avevo una vaga idea




se non lo leggessi non ci crederei.
Min, un chupito...flambè?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono argomenti come lealtà, amore e correttezza dove sono poco flessibile con gli altri e con me stessa, sicuramente lothar lo è molto di più di me, verissimo.
> grazie per la definizione riportata ma ne avevo una vaga idea




Grazie piacerebbe dirlo a me se mi permetti. Uso spesso Wikipedia da quando sono approdato in questo forum,  come si suol dire chi frequenta ambienti "in" può soltanto migliorarsi, o almeno lo si spera.


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]Grazie piacerebbe dirlo a me se mi permetti. Uso spesso Wikipedia da quando sono approdato in questo forum,  come si suol dire chi frequenta ambienti "in" può soltanto migliorarsi, o almeno lo si spera.



a me sembri peggiorato



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembri peggiorato
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


A me tu piaci. :rotfl: 

Spè che faccio arrabbiare l'itagliano. "A me mi piaci. "


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]Grazie piacerebbe dirlo a me se mi permetti. Uso spesso Wikipedia da quando sono approdato in questo forum,  come si suol dire chi frequenta ambienti "in" può soltanto migliorarsi, o almeno lo si spera.


guarda , quello che mi preme è sempre stata la sostanza mentre mi pare che tu stia attaccandoti a delle parole semplicemente per sostenere chi ti è simpatico come fai spesso.e ne hai diritto e facoltà , ci mancherebbe .
 però sappi che la coerenza ti difetta frequentemente


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me tu piaci. :rotfl:
> 
> Spè che faccio arrabbiare l'itagliano. "A me mi piaci. "



ovvio
sono peggiorata pure io:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda ,* quello che mi preme è sempre stata la sostanza *mentre mi pare che tu stia attaccandoti a delle parole semplicemente per sostenere chi ti è simpatico come fai spesso.e ne hai diritto e facoltà , ci mancherebbe .
> però sappi che la coerenza ti difetta frequentemente



e la forma, nemmeno un po'?


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

ma sì...però dopo





free ha detto:


> e la forma, nemmeno un po'?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> e la forma, nemmeno un po'?



e zitta che è un pò che non mi riprende con gli errori ortografici.
Ma non hai una piscina da cercare tu?


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e zitta che è un pò che non mi riprende con gli errori ortografici.
> Ma non hai una piscina da cercare tu?



mi meraviglio di te
la mia piscina è dal Tuba
lo sanno anche i sassi!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda , quello che mi preme è sempre stata la sostanza mentre mi pare che tu stia attaccandoti a delle parole semplicemente per sostenere chi ti è simpatico come fai spesso.e ne hai diritto e facoltà , ci mancherebbe .
> però sappi che la coerenza ti difetta frequentemente


Ti stai contraddicendo, altrimenti non avrebbe senso scrivere quello che hai scritto.

Per la cronaca, sei tra le persone che mi stanno simpatiche. 

E sempre per la cronaca, visto che non mi sento bigotto, anche Joey mi sta simpatico.

Eh si Minerva io sono solare limpido e sempre esplicativo, alquanto.



P.S mi sono letto il significato di esplicativo, su su ci sta ci sta, ci può stare. :mrgreen:

Ma siamo tutti esplicativi? nota con chi sto scrivendo. riferimento? Si.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e zitta che è un pò che non mi riprende con gli errori ortografici.
> Ma non hai una piscina da cercare tu?



Sai perchè ?


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti stai contraddicendo, altrimenti non avrebbe senso scrivere quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Per la cronaca, sei tra le persone che mi stanno simpatiche.
> 
> ...


minchia fai sempre così tanto casino quando scrivi che non riesco nemmeno ad incazzarmi:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi meraviglio di te
> la mia piscina è dal Tuba
> lo sanno anche i sassi!:rotfl:



i miei sassi sono solo informati che corro dietro a tutti, mica sulle piscine altrui.:blank::mrgreen:
Ma quindi adesso è in pianta stabile da lui?
Ma in maniera coatta o può tornare quando vuole?


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia fai sempre così tanto casino quando scrivi che non riesco nemmeno ad incazzarmi:singleeye:



quindi hai capito cosa voleva dire?






Sei un genio. Io mi sono persa due pagine fa.









Bigotta




:mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> i miei sassi sono solo informati che corro dietro a tutti, mica sulle piscine altrui.:blank::mrgreen:
> Ma quindi adesso è in pianta stabile da lui?
> Ma in maniera coatta o può tornare quando vuole?



ancora non so...
mica sono un sasso!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi hai capito cosa voleva dire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moralista di merda era molto più appropriato.
comunque cresci:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ancora non so...
> mica sono un sasso!:mrgreen:


volevo dirvi che mi state facendo venire il mal di mare.....


----------



## passante (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Le tue sono parole da forum*, da chat.  Sono parole ben scritte, e lette risultano vere e giuste. Ma rimangono fuori dagli argini della realtà.
> 
> Spero tu legga  nella maniera giusta quello che io, maldestramente scrivo.


ma infatti mi riferivo alle parole scritte su questo forum. nella vita reale qualche "mavaffanculo" lo dico pure io. non spesso, ma lo dico. in effetti sono più tipo da sopracciglio alzato in segno di grande disapprovazione e conseguente gelo. ho constatato però che la mimica facciale funziona al lavoro (soprattutto con i collaboratori), ma non col _*TROIONE *_che cerca di fregarti il parcheggio sotto casa  :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> moralista di merda era molto più appropriato.
> *comunque cresci*:mrgreen:




Mai!


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> volevo dirvi che mi state facendo venire il mal di mare.....



del tipo...nausea?
Sono i sassi che sanno tutto o la piscina di free che sembra abiti con Tuba e sia stata assimilata da un alieno?

Cioè. Tuba è un alieno?


----------



## Tuba (10 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> del tipo...nausea?
> Sono i sassi che sanno tutto o la piscina di free che sembra abiti con Tuba e sia stata assimilata da un alieno?
> 
> Cioè. Tuba è un alieno?


Ultimamente ho problemi a parcheggiare l'astronave. 


Basta cazzate, che oggi ne ho lette e scritte anche troppe  Vado a scrivere di sesso sfrenato nel romanzo


----------



## Tebe (10 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho problemi a parcheggiare l'astronave.
> 
> 
> Basta cazzate, che oggi ne ho lette e scritte anche troppe  Vado a scrivere di sesso sfrenato nel romanzo



fammi sognare


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia fai sempre così tanto casino quando scrivi che non riesco nemmeno ad incazzarmi:singleeye:



:calcio:
:5:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi hai capito cosa voleva dire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:calcio:
:5:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma infatti mi riferivo alle parole scritte su questo forum. nella vita reale qualche "mavaffanculo" lo dico pure io. non spesso, ma lo dico. in effetti sono più tipo da sopracciglio alzato in segno di grande disapprovazione e conseguente gelo. ho constatato però che la mimica facciale funziona al lavoro (soprattutto con i collaboratori), ma non col _*TROIONE *_che cerca di fregarti il parcheggio sotto casa  :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Tebe (11 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:
> :5:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè usare certe parole non è sincerità ma maleducazione.
> 
> e io no: non necessariamente definisco un traditore "troione", dipende (per quanto, come sai, per me il tradimento sia una cosa sbagliata).


Passante io non sono un frate...anzi ti confesso che ho appena finito fantastica telefonata con la mia ''fidanzata''...e riallacciato rapporti con chi credevo out..e invece.. eccole qua'...

io non sono politicamente corretto..e lo riscrivo....chi uomo o donna non cambia...sposato e convivente...tradisce il suo partner .dicesi troia o zoccola...ti suona male Passante??
 Noi diciamo pane al pane e vino al vino...tu,sei di altro avviso...e mi spiace ravvisare un conformismo preoccupante.tipo congresso dei rossi a pechino...dai Passante ora sei come il 90% degli utenti.
A proposito..tranne 3..tre passionarie tipo la belen del partito ,ossia la bindi,che mi hanno rubinato..ho ricevuto un sacco di smeraldi...insomma passante sempre senza offesa..tu e chi difendi siete vecchi e lenti.il mondo cambia amigo....


----------



## passante (11 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Passante io non sono un frate...anzi ti confesso che ho appena finito fantastica telefonata con la mia ''fidanzata''...e riallacciato rapporti con chi credevo out..e invece.. eccole qua'...
> 
> io non sono politicamente corretto..e lo riscrivo....chi uomo o donna non cambia...sposato e convivente...tradisce il suo partner .dicesi troia o zoccola...ti suona male Passante??
> e allora questa???congresso Pci....svolta della Bolognina..parla Grillini,tu sai bene chi sia....finisce..si alza un gigante in tuta da operaio,che dice'''mi associo a quello che ha detto il compagno busone''nessuno ha riso.
> Noi diciamo pane al pane e vino al vino...tu,sei di altro avviso...e mi spiace ravvisare un conformismo preoccupante.tipo congresso dei rossi a pechino...dai Passante ora sei come il 90% degli utenti.


io cerco di dire quello che penso pur senza scadere in modi offensivi. però può darsi che tu abbia ragione, non lo nego sono sicuramente conformista. :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io cerco di dire quello che penso pur senza scadere in modi offensivi. però può darsi che tu abbia ragione, non lo nego sono sicuramente conformista. :smile:


no Passante tu non lo puoi essere..perche'assieme al tuo compagno,correggimi se sbaglio,avete avuto coraggio nell'uscire allo scoperto.Sei solo troppo gentile,io no...sono scomodo...e rompi palle lo so..ma scrivo solo quello che penso..e forse provoco anatemi.Che si materializzano nel tir,che sono ancora qua'che mi chiedo..come abbia fatto ad  evitare....be'sentivo gia'Lucifero chiamarmi per l'after hour..forse non era il mio momento.Poi Lothar defunto sotto un tir.....
ma chisse ne frega...in culo al dievol!!!
ciao Pass!


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> del tipo...nausea?
> Sono i sassi che sanno tutto o la piscina di free che sembra abiti con Tuba e sia stata assimilata da un alieno?
> 
> Cioè. Tuba è un alieno?


decisamente la piscina


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Ed è per questo che ogni giorno della mia vita combatto con ogni mezzo a mia disposizione, legge compresa, per far ritornare l'Italia a gli italiani.
> Loro si sono appropriati di qualcosa che non gli appartiene.
> E questo è un fatto storico.
> Sono degli usurpatori e come tali li tratto.


Suvvia, che cazzo v'avranno fatto quei quattro vecchi pecorai? Ma lasciateli blaterare, finchè esisteranno gli ignoranti, pure loro avranno diritto di esistere.

Comunque ripeto, i problemi sono altri, non di certo i matrimoni gay, ecchecazzo dai.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Suvvia, che cazzo v'avranno fatto quei quattro vecchi pecorai? Ma lasciateli blaterare, finchè esisteranno gli ignoranti, pure loro avranno diritto di esistere.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, i problemi sono altri, *non di certo i matrimoni gay*, ecchecazzo dai.


ma il matrimonio gay è solo la fine di un percorso che si chiama diritti civili.
Se in italia ci fossero, il "problema" matrimonio gay non si porrebbe nemmeno.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Suvvia, che cazzo v'avranno fatto quei quattro vecchi pecorai? Ma lasciateli blaterare, finchè esisteranno gli ignoranti, pure loro avranno diritto di esistere.
> 
> *Comunque ripeto, i problemi sono altri, non di certo i matrimoni gay, ecchecazzo dai*.


a parte tutto se c'è una cosa che ho sempre detestato è la logica del meno peggio o _c'è sempre dell'altro _nei contesti dei discorsi.
d'altraparte è la scappatoia del qualunquismo e dell'accidia civile. non facciamo nulla tantononserve.grazie aquesto simpatico stagnare all'illuminismo non ci saremmo mai arrivati e saremmo ancora al medioevo con i pitali rovesciati dalle finestre.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte tutto se c'è una cosa che ho sempre detestato è la logica del meno peggio o _c'è sempre dell'altro _nei contesti dei discorsi.
> d'altraparte è la scappatoia del qualunquismo e dell'accidia civile. non facciamo nulla tantononserve.grazie aquesto simpatico stagnare all'illuminismo non ci saremmo mai arrivati e saremmo ancora al medioevo con i pitali rovesciati dalle finestre.


Se devo parlare per me, il mio pensiero sull'argomento è: no, io sono contrario ai matrimoni gay.

Ma se devo allargare i miei confini e pensare a cosa sarebbe meglio per la civiltà dico: machissenefregaancoraunavolta!

Non sposterebbe di una virgola la situazione! Perchè dopo aver conquistato il diritto alle unioni gay, si passerà a parlare delle adozioni. Meglio lasciare le cose così come stanno, IMHO.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se devo parlare per me, il mio pensiero sull'argomento è: no, io sono contrario ai matrimoni gay.
> 
> Ma se devo allargare i miei confini e pensare a cosa sarebbe meglio per la civiltà dico: machissenefregaancoraunavolta!
> 
> Non sposterebbe di una virgola la situazione! Perchè dopo aver conquistato il diritto alle unioni gay, si passerà a parlare delle adozioni. Meglio lasciare le cose così come stanno, IMHO.




Comunque voglio ribadire che se tutti la pensassero come te ...
Saremmo ancora al medioevo....

Personalmente anche a me non mi tocca questa battaglia ...però l'appoggio ...capisco che per quella parte di popolazione è importante ...


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque voglio ribadire che se tutti la pensassero come te ...
> Saremmo ancora al medioevo....
> 
> Personalmente anche a me non mi tocca questa battaglia ...però l'appoggio ...capisco che per quella parte di popolazione è importante ...


Io sono semplicemente contrario, non posso appoggiarla anche se naturalmente riconosco il loro diritto a manifestare, ci mancherebbe.

Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ti pare?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono semplicemente contrario, non posso appoggiarla anche se naturalmente riconosco il loro diritto a manifestare, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ti pare?



Mi pare eccome....
Ed è giusto così altrimenti sai che monotonia


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Suvvia, che cazzo v'avranno fatto quei quattro vecchi pecorai? Ma lasciateli blaterare, finchè esisteranno gli ignoranti, pure loro avranno diritto di esistere.
> 
> Comunque ripeto, i problemi sono altri, non di certo i matrimoni gay, ecchecazzo dai.


se permetti gl'ignoranti so' piu' quelli che nun sanno come ingeriscono "quei quattro pecorai"...ahahahah

e comunque secondo la tua logica che l'importanza delle questioni sociali e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone che ne vengono coinvolte, se per ipotesi tu o qualche tuo figlio, ve beccaste na' malattia rara e foste gl'unici ad averla, che fai nun scasseresti la minchia al servizio sanitario nazionale per pretendere una cura ad hoc?

no??..te lassi mori' senza rompe li cojoni a nessuno? 

se corcazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti gl'ignoranti so' piu' quelli che nun sanno come ingeriscono "quei quattro pecorai"...ahahahah
> 
> e comunque secondo la tua logica che l'importanza delle questioni sociali e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone che ne vengono coinvolte, se per ipotesi tu o qualche tuo figlio, ve beccaste na' malattia rara e foste gl'unici ad averla, che fai nun scasseresti la minchia al servizio sanitario nazionale per pretendere una cura ad hoc?
> 
> ...



:quoto:


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti gl'ignoranti so' piu' quelli che nun sanno come ingeriscono "quei quattro pecorai"...ahahahah
> 
> e comunque secondo la tua logica che l'importanza delle questioni sociali e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone che ne vengono coinvolte, se per ipotesi tu o qualche tuo figlio, ve beccaste na' malattia rara e foste gl'unici ad averla, che fai nun scasseresti la minchia al servizio sanitario nazionale per pretendere una cura ad hoc?
> 
> ...


Stermy, anche se i gay non si possono sposare possono vivere bene lo stesso. Anzi, forse vivono pure meglio.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermy, anche se i gay non si possono sposare possono vivere bene lo stesso. Anzi, forse vivono pure meglio.



non sei gay, non puoi saperlo, ti pare?


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se devo parlare per me, il mio pensiero sull'argomento è: no, io sono contrario ai matrimoni gay.
> 
> Ma se devo allargare i miei confini e pensare a cosa sarebbe meglio per la civiltà dico: machissenefregaancoraunavolta!
> 
> Non sposterebbe di una virgola la situazione! Perchè dopo aver conquistato il diritto alle unioni gay, si passerà a parlare delle adozioni. Meglio lasciare le cose così come stanno, IMHO.



le cose cambiano, sempre
guarda un po' ad es. i matrimoni tra vecchietti e badanti, o i matrimoni per avere il permesso di soggiorno: problemi nuovi ai quali si cerca di porre una soluzione


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non sei gay, non puoi saperlo, ti pare?


Se stiamo all’etimologia della parola “matrimonio” (cioè matris munio,  rendere madre), il matrimonio è quello stato di vita in cui una donna  diventa madre.

Quindi già partiamo male. Coniamo un nuovo termine ad hoc e riparliamone.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermy, anche se i gay non si possono sposare possono vivere bene lo stesso. Anzi, forse vivono pure meglio.


infatti e'l'ultimo problema del paese...poi ci mancherebbe pure quello.


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Stermy, anche se i gay non si possono sposare possono vivere bene lo stesso. Anzi, forse vivono pure meglio.


qui me pari fesso come perplesso...

ahahahahah

se la tua coppia non e' equiparata a tutti gli effetti ad una famiglia "standard" hai detto solo una stronzatisssimissimissima...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti e'l'ultimo problema del paese...poi ci mancherebbe pure quello.


Per molti invece è uno scandalo. Boh, mettetevi d'accordo.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> qui me pari fesso come perplesso...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Parto dal presupposto che per me due persone dello stesso sesso non formano una famiglia. Chiaro no?


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che per me due persone dello stesso sesso non formano una famiglia. Chiaro no?


una coppia di fatto puo' anche essere etero e si fa lo stesso le seghe senza i diritti acquisiti dalle "standard"...


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se stiamo all’etimologia della parola “matrimonio” (cioè matris munio,  rendere madre), il matrimonio è quello stato di vita in cui una donna  diventa madre.
> 
> Quindi già partiamo male. Coniamo un nuovo termine ad hoc e riparliamone.


certo.
quindi il matrimonio in cui lei non diventa madre che è?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che per me due persone dello stesso sesso non formano una famiglia. Chiaro no?


Bravo Kd.dicesi famiglia quella formata da un'uomo e una donna..il resto sono cazzate indegne di un paese civile.


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo.
> quindi il matrimonio in cui lei non diventa madre che è?


un cazzo...

infatti la sua chiesetta di quei 4 pecorai gl'annulla pure er matrimonio alla sacra rota se al momento del si, sapevi ed hai taciuto di non poter o non voler ave' marmocchi...

chissa' come sarebbe contento se quarcuno je annullasse in faccia er matrimonio e quindi la sua famigghia tutto d'un botto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Kd.dicesi famiglia quella formata da un'uomo e una donna..il resto sono cazzate indegne di un paese civile.


quindi l'Italy e' rimasta l'unico paese civile mentre er resto der monno tutto incivile...

ahahahahah

ma te meriti che st'italietta fascista ed ipocrita scomparisse definitivamente dalle terre emerse...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti gl'ignoranti so' piu' quelli che nun sanno come ingeriscono "quei quattro pecorai"...ahahahah
> 
> e comunque secondo la tua logica che l'importanza delle questioni sociali e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone che ne vengono coinvolte, se per ipotesi tu o qualche tuo figlio, ve beccaste na' malattia rara e foste gl'unici ad averla, che fai nun scasseresti la minchia al servizio sanitario nazionale per pretendere una cura ad hoc?
> 
> ...


Sai che volevo scrivere la stessa cosa, e c'è una motivazione personale .


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che volevo scrivere la stessa cosa, e c'è una motivazione personale .


pazzesco...se i diritti si devono discutere ed accordare solo alle ex-minoranze diventate maggioranza, l'unica pe' levarse definitivamente dai coglioni er vaticano e' aspetta' che diventamo a prevalenza mussulmana allora...

eccazz...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebina (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pazzesco...se i diritti si devono discutere ed accordare solo alle ex-minoranze diventate maggioranza, l'unica pe' levarse definitivamente dai coglioni er vaticano e' aspetta' che diventamo a prevalenza mussulmana allora...
> 
> eccazz...
> 
> ahahahah



quoto


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Kd.dicesi famiglia quella formata da un'uomo e una donna..il resto sono cazzate indegne di un paese civile.


:up:


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi l'Italy e' rimasta l'unico paese civile mentre er resto der monno tutto incivile...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


La Germania, simbolo dell'Europa, ti dice qualcosa?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi l'Italy e' rimasta l'unico paese civile mentre er resto der monno tutto incivile...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



magari Stermi...fosse davvero cosi'...c'e'bisogno di ordine e disciplina...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La Germania, simbolo dell'Europa, ti dice qualcosa?


infatti sono avanti più di noi anche sull'argomento

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unione_civile#Germania_-_Eingetragene_Lebenspartnerschaft


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> magari Stermi...fosse davvero cosi'...c'e'bisogno di ordine e disciplina...


e voi fascisti siete i piu' adatti, avendo proprio come motto "dio, patria e famiglia"...

dio se vede come lo santificate tutti i giorni, alla famiglia siete cosi' attaccati che ve ne fate due o piu' e sulla patria stendiamo un velo pietoso visto che l'avete venduta prima ai tedeschi e poi agli americani che v'hanno salvato il culo dalle fucilazioni dell'incompiuta...

povca tovja...

me so' scordato quanti duri e puri de voi so' rekkie e vanno pure a trans?

no...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti sono avanti più di noi anche sull'argomento
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unione_civile#Germania_-_Eingetragene_Lebenspartnerschaft


gli piacciono gli autogol....

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pazzesco...se i diritti si devono discutere ed accordare solo alle ex-minoranze diventate maggioranza, l'unica pe' levarse definitivamente dai coglioni er vaticano e' aspetta' che diventamo a prevalenza mussulmana allora...
> 
> eccazz...
> 
> ahahahah


auhahahahahahaha madò mi fai morire! ( non ci sperare)


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se stiamo all’etimologia della parola “matrimonio” (cioè matris munio,  rendere madre), il matrimonio è quello stato di vita in cui una donna  diventa madre.
> 
> Quindi già partiamo male. Coniamo un nuovo termine ad hoc e riparliamone.


Devo contraddirti...

Matrimonio è intesointeso come mezzo per rendere legittimi i figli nati in seguito. invece "patrimonio" deriva da pater + munus (padre + compito) e quindi significa "compito del padre" inteso come dovere del padre provvedere al sostentamento della famiglia.
Riesci a capire la differenza...nel senso mi sono spiegata...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Matrimonio, patrimonio, ecco siamo arrivati ai significati.
BELLO.

Ma un concetto dove esiste la sincerità, fratellanza, amore, rispetto, e tutte quelle belle cose che ci dovrebbero essere in un essere umano no.

E sembra davvero essere ritornato ai banchi di scuola, dove ti insegnano la storia per non commettere gli stessi sbagli.
Ma subentra altro dopo la scuola, e non ho il coraggio di dire cosa. 

Il mondo siamo noi, e lo stiamo distruggendo.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Matrimonio, patrimonio, ecco siamo arrivati ai significati.
> BELLO.
> 
> Ma un concetto dove esiste la sincerità, fratellanza, amore, rispetto, e tutte quelle belle cose che ci dovrebbero essere in un essere umano no.
> ...


Io contesto solo una cosa: le unioni gay sono uno di quegli argomenti dove la normalità diventà anormalità e viceversa.

Ergo: se sei un tradizionalista sull'argomento, diventi o un intollerante o un fascista.

Posso essere solo un tradizionalista? Posso confessare liberamente che mi viene da ridere a vedere due uomini davanti all"altare"? 

Pensatevela come vi pare, ma non tentate di far passare per ottuso chi non la pensa come voi, tutto qui.


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

Ma ancora state a discutere del nulla?


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Devo contraddirti...
> 
> Matrimonio è intesointeso come mezzo per rendere legittimi i figli nati in seguito. invece "patrimonio" deriva da pater + munus (padre + compito) e quindi significa "compito del padre" inteso come dovere del padre provvedere al sostentamento della famiglia.
> Riesci a capire la differenza...nel senso mi sono spiegata...


Non ho capito dove starebbe l'incongruenza. Io ho spiegato solo che l'etimologia della parola mal si sposa D) con un'unione non etero.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io contesto solo una cosa: le unioni gay sono uno di quegli argomenti dove la normalità diventà anormalità e viceversa.
> 
> Ergo: se sei un tradizionalista sull'argomento, diventi o un intollerante o un fascista.
> 
> ...



Altare? ALTARE?
Ma chi parla di altare. 
parlo di un unione civile. Senza preti, religiose e ammenicoli vari.
O uno si deve sposare solo in chiesa, fammi capire.
Chi è ateo?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Kd.dicesi famiglia quella formata da un'uomo e una donna..il resto sono cazzate *indegne di un paese civile*.





Kid ha detto:


> :up:


ma vergognatevi


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e voi fascisti siete i piu' adatti, avendo proprio come motto "dio, patria e famiglia"...
> 
> dio se vede come lo santificate tutti i giorni, alla famiglia siete cosi' attaccati che ve ne fate due o piu' e sulla patria stendiamo un velo pietoso visto che l'avete venduta prima ai tedeschi e poi agli americani che v'hanno salvato il culo dalle fucilazioni dell'incompiuta...
> 
> ...


vero amico mio........hai scritto giusto... visto quanti eravamo ai funerali del camerata Rauti??:mexican::mexican:

a parte le cavolate....e'vero sai che ci sono padri di famiglia,che vogliono sperimentare quanto sia bello ''prenderlo''..ma io sono all'antica caro mio.....mi piacciono solo tette e lato b..:smile:


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altare? ALTARE?
> Ma chi parla di altare.
> parlo di un unione civile. Senza preti, religiose e ammenicoli vari.
> O uno si deve sposare solo in chiesa, fammi capire.
> Chi è ateo?


Ma l'ho scritto tra virgolette cara....

Che devo fare per convincerti, mandarti una bestemmia via PM, non ho capito?   Mandarti le foto del mio matrimonio in comune?


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Altare? ALTARE?
> Ma chi parla di altare.
> parlo di un unione civile. Senza preti, religiose e ammenicoli vari.
> O uno si deve sposare solo in chiesa, fammi capire.
> Chi è ateo?


:up:



Minerva ha detto:


> ma vergognatevi



:up:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma vergognatevi



....FAMIGLIA=UNIONE TRA UOMO E DONNA.....impara maestra... per fortuna nessun governo tocchera'mai questa verita'.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io contesto solo una cosa: le unioni gay sono uno di quegli argomenti dove la normalità diventà anormalità e viceversa.
> 
> Ergo: se sei un tradizionalista sull'argomento, diventi o un intollerante o un fascista.
> 
> ...


La mia competenza non esiste in questi discorsi, il mio pensiero va all'essere umano. 
Va a chi in questo caso è gay, persona che al momento è "arginata" persona che, sempre a parere mio visto che esiste ha gli stessi diritti di qualsiasi altra persona, ed al momento questi diritti non li ha.

Non esiste per me la religione cattolica, ne quella quella mussulmana ne altre, esiste il mio cervello che cerco di far ragionare, è difficile molto difficile. 

E comunque sai bene che non era mia intenzione darti dell'ottuso.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure tu fatichi a vedere le virgolette?


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma l'ho scritto tra virgolette cara....
> 
> Che devo fare per convincerti, mandarti una bestemmia via PM, non ho capito?  Mandarti le foto del mio matrimonio in comune?



kid sai dove sta il problema che vi state arrogando il diritto di decidere per gli altri!

una coppia etero ha 3 opzioni: matrimonio in chiesa, unione civile, convivenza 
TU IN QUANTO ETERO SEI LIBERO DI SCEGLIERE

una coppia gay ha una sola scelta: convivenza! 

a casa mia è discriminazione! hanno il tuo stesso diritto di scegliere!


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia competenza non esiste in questi discorsi, il mio pensiero va all'essere umano.
> Va a chi in questo caso è gay, persona che al momento è "arginata" persona che, sempre a parere mio visto che esiste ha gli stessi diritti di qualsiasi altra persona, ed al momento questi diritti non li ha.
> 
> Non esiste per me la religione cattolica, ne quella quella mussulmana ne altre, esiste il mio cervello che cerco di far ragionare, è difficile molto difficile.
> ...


Lo so tranquillo, il mio discorso era più generico.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia competenza non esiste in questi discorsi, il mio pensiero va all'essere umano.
> Va a chi in questo caso è gay, persona che al momento è "arginata" persona che, sempre a parere mio visto che esiste ha gli stessi diritti di qualsiasi altra persona, ed al momento questi diritti non li ha.
> 
> Non esiste per me la religione cattolica, ne quella quella mussulmana ne altre, esiste il mio cervello che cerco di far ragionare, è difficile molto difficile.
> ...


quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti


Poveri omosessuali, ridotti alla stregua dei non ariani ai tempi della grande guerra.

Poveri, pensa che non possono nemmeno sposarsi. Una vergogna tutta italiana.

Meglio così?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto ma non posso ancora approvarti



Tranquilla prendo nota, me lo segno,  lo metto accanto a chi mi ha già approvato.


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ....FAMIGLIA=UNIONE TRA UOMO E DONNA.....impara maestra... per fortuna nessun governo tocchera'mai questa verita'.


veramente una famiglia puo' essere anche di una sola capoccia, tanto e' vero che nel conteggio che fa l'Istat delle famiglie, ce stanno pure i singoool...

ritenta ancora, sarai piu' fortunato...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> veramente una famiglia puo' essere anche di una sola capoccia, tanto e' vero che nel conteggio che fa l'Istat delle famiglie, ce stanno pure i singoool...
> 
> ritenta ancora, sarai piu' fortunato...
> 
> ahahahah


dici??intanto per non sbagliarmi ai mie figli ho detto,che si scordino le compagne.le convivenze..i matrimoni civili e cazzate simili.e se non vorranno perderci...faranno come dice papino.


----------



## Tebe (12 Novembre 2012)

Non mi è mai piaciuta la storia medioevale.
Quella del basso medio poi, raccapricciante.


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

ci mancherebbe , che prendano dal papino i bei valori cattolici della famiglia,e  vadano pure a fare i cretini con le donnine in giro che ci pensa il prete ad assolverli.





lothar57 ha detto:


> dici??intanto per non sbagliarmi ai mie figli ho detto,che si scordino le compagne.le convivenze..i matrimoni civili* e cazzate simili.*e se non vorranno perderci...faranno come dice papino.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho capito dove starebbe l'incongruenza. Io ho spiegato solo che l'etimologia della parola mal si sposa D) con un'unione non etero.



L'incongruenza sta che non è nel rendere madre ....
ma compito della madre...
all'interno di questo tipo di dominio un tempo i ruoli erano ben definiti...
forse non ricordi ...
ma , almeno dalle mie parti , e ti parlo fino almeno a 70anni fa ...
l'unico modo che avevano due individui per stare assieme era il matrimonio , la donna non lavorava ma era a casa a badare a figli e il compito dell'uomo era di badare alla famiglia .... Ora queste due figure non sono più così distinte visto che all'interno della famiglia ogni elemento ha gli stessi compiti...quindi se andiamo a riprendere il significato del matrimonio secondo me non vale più neppure per una coppia etero....
Andando avanti con gli anni tante cose sono cambiate qualcuna in meglio e qualcuna in peggio ....questo per dire che le problematiche che ci possono essere in determinate cose vengono fuori solo con il vivere ....
e non so se lo hai notato ma di generazione in generazione è cambiato anche il modo di vivere ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se permetti gl'ignoranti so' piu' quelli che nun sanno come ingeriscono "quei quattro pecorai"...ahahahah
> 
> e comunque secondo la tua logica che l'importanza delle questioni sociali e' direttamente proporzionale al numero di persone che ne vengono coinvolte, se per ipotesi tu o qualche tuo figlio, ve beccaste na' malattia rara e foste gl'unici ad averla, che fai nun scasseresti la minchia al servizio sanitario nazionale per pretendere una cura ad hoc?
> 
> ...


Si come in Romania sotto caposson comunista ciausescu...compiuto 72 anni non avevi più diritto a cure...
Perchè oramai era giusto che tu morissi...caro compagno...dopo essere stato spremuto come un limone.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti e'l'ultimo problema del paese...poi ci mancherebbe pure quello.


Ci sono Lothar facciamo la legge.
I gay si possono sposare.
Ma per loro sia vietato divorziare.

Così' vediamo quanti si sposano....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi l'Italy e' rimasta l'unico paese civile mentre er resto der monno tutto incivile...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Dalla padania in giù tutta tua...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Devo contraddirti...
> 
> Matrimonio è intesointeso come mezzo per rendere legittimi i figli nati in seguito. invece "patrimonio" deriva da pater + munus (padre + compito) e quindi significa "compito del padre" inteso come dovere del padre provvedere al sostentamento della famiglia.
> Riesci a capire la differenza...nel senso mi sono spiegata...


Forse a molte persone non piace che ci sia una cosa che diventi la "caricatura" di un'altra.
Come dire: da che mondo e mondo il Natale è associato all'albero, al presepio, a babbo natale ecc..ecc..ecc...
O viceversa...

Molte persone forse non sono d'accordo che matrimonio diventi qualunque unione con qualsiasi persona, a prescindere da sesso età e condizioni culturali ecc..ecc.eccc....

Ho sempre osservato che le persone che convivono dicono: il mio compagno, la mia compagna e non dicono mio marito o mia moglie, anche se vivono in tutto come se fossero sposati.

Quello che a me colpisce è sempre che si calchi la mano sui diritti e mai sui doveri.

Si lotta per diritti
E mai per doveri.

Ora vorrei capire in una coppia omossessuale sposata chi sarà il marito e chi la moglie.
O saranno due mariti
E due mogli?

Per quanto io faccia non sarò mai una marita e mia moglie un moglio...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono Lothar facciamo la legge.
> I gay si possono sposare.
> Ma per loro sia vietato divorziare.
> 
> Così' vediamo quanti si sposano....


Conte egregio bacio le mani...

ma dimmi Mini e'cosi'dal vero????perche'e'acida come la super gnocca..d.ai la presidente del PCI...vabbe PD..vero amico???

ottima legge ..magari la facessero


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io contesto solo una cosa: le unioni gay sono uno di quegli argomenti dove la normalità diventà anormalità e viceversa.
> 
> Ergo: se sei un tradizionalista sull'argomento, diventi o un intollerante o un fascista.
> 
> ...


Pensa a me che suono l'organo...

Ah la sai una cosa?

Una costante

A tutti i matrimoni in chiesa sta sempre lei: la porcona.

Da vedere...
Non sai cosa noi organisti vediamo dall'altare...

Ovvio poi è sempre la porcona che viene a dire ai musicisti...ma come siete stati bravi...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma ancora state a discutere del nulla?


Si ci piace.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero amico mio........hai scritto giusto... visto quanti eravamo ai funerali del camerata Rauti??:mexican::mexican:
> 
> a parte le cavolate....e'vero sai che ci sono padri di famiglia,che vogliono sperimentare quanto sia bello ''prenderlo''..ma io sono all'antica caro mio.....mi piacciono solo tette e lato b..:smile:


Amico mio...ma hai visto al funerale di Rauti...la signora, la vedova di Almirante come ha sistemato le faccendine eh?


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte egregio bacio le mani...
> 
> ma dimmi Mini e'cosi'dal vero????perche'e'acida come la super gnocca..d.ai la presidente del PCI...vabbe PD..vero amico???
> 
> ottima legge ..magari la facessero


ma sei così ometto da schiacciare il bottoncino rosso?
vergognati, te lo ripeto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte egregio bacio le mani...
> 
> ma dimmi Mini e'cosi'dal vero????perche'e'acida come la super gnocca..d.ai la presidente del PCI...vabbe PD..vero amico???
> 
> ottima legge ..magari la facessero


Ma secondo me Minni assomiglia a Nilde Yotti...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei così ometto da schiacciare il bottoncino rosso?
> vergognati, te lo ripeto


Eh no a sto giro sono stato io...
Vedi non ci cucchi....

Ti è andata sbusa anche a sto giro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me Minni assomiglia a Nilde Yotti...


magari. mi hai fatto un complimento


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no a sto giro sono stato io...
> Vedi non ci cucchi....
> 
> Ti è andata sbusa anche a sto giro...
> ...


in effetti che tu fossi un ometto lo sapevo già
scusami tanto, sai lothar......ad ogni modo melius abundare quam deficere


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse a molte persone non piace che ci sia una cosa che diventi la "caricatura" di un'altra.
> Come dire: da che mondo e mondo il Natale è associato all'albero, al presepio, a babbo natale ecc..ecc..ecc...
> O viceversa...
> 
> ...


Ma cosa importa a noi di che sostantivi si danno o ci diamo nella vita ....

La marita direi di no in quanto tu di genere maschile ma "il moglio" e tua moglie potrebbe essere benissimo "la marita"
Per dire....
usciamo un attimo dagli schemi....


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa a noi di che sostantivi si danno o ci diamo nella vita ....
> 
> La marita direi di no in quanto tu di genere maschile ma "il moglio" e tua moglie potrebbe essere benissimo "la marita"
> Per dire....
> usciamo un attimo dagli schemi....


la marita del moglio sarebbe poi la genera del nuoro :unhappy:rientro un attimino negli schemi che ho perduto la strada...
lunaaa:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...ma hai visto al funerale di Rauti...la signora, la vedova di Almirante come ha sistemato le faccendine eh?



certo pero'il voltagabbana Fini e'stato sistemato a dovere dai ragazzi.......comunque Donna Assunta e'una grande..altro che il cesso senese vergine...rosso.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa importa a noi di che sostantivi si danno o ci diamo nella vita ....
> 
> La marita direi di no in quanto tu di genere maschile ma "il moglio" e tua moglie potrebbe essere benissimo "la marita"
> Per dire....
> usciamo un attimo dagli schemi....


Lo so...
Ora esci per strada e prova dire stupido ad un vigile o un carabiniere...
E poi capisci il valore dei sostantivi che si danno...

Allora NOI possiamo darci quelli che ci pare...

To guarda decido che da oggi in poi tu sei mia moglie.
TI dirò Moglie perdio, portami una birra.

Ma ne consegue che per quanto io faccia...sono sposato ad un'altra e solo un'altra a buon diritto si puà chiamare moglie.

Lothar lottiamo anche noi per nuove leggi.
Ogni vent'anni ci sia concesso cambiare moglie.

Lottiamo per il diritto che più siamo vecchi più donne giovani ci siano date.

Lottiamo per il diritto di sposare chi ci pare e quando ci pare, anche 3 donne al giorno.

E facciamo tutti una grande bella famiglia...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo pero'il voltagabbana Fini e'stato sistemato a dovere dai ragazzi.......comunque Donna Assunta e'una grande..altro che il cesso senese vergine...rosso.


Guarda ha un portamento....
Si vero povero Fini...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda ha un portamento....
> Si vero povero Fini...


be'la moglie del Grandissmo Giorgio Almirante non poteva essere diversa...

Purtroppo amico lui e l'altro voltagabbana..Casini..sono prodotti''locali''....alle volte mi vergogno...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Comunque...che ci arrivno loro e con le loro gambette.
Hanno tutto il diritto di lottare per quello in cui credono.

Vediamo se riescono ad arrivare ad un referendum

e vediamo che cosa dice il popolo italiano no?

Io scenderei in piazza solo per i diritti delle famiglie che non sanno come arrivare a fine mese.

Questa è l'Italia che mi preoccupa.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la marita del moglio sarebbe poi la genera del nuoro :unhappy:rientro un attimino negli schemi che ho perduto la strada...
> lunaaa:singleeye:



Ma su dai è un po' un casino ma anche quando è entrato in vigore l'euro è stato casinoso...
ma ce l'abbiamo fatta ....
anche quando hanno fatto delle strade tutta una rotonda era un casino ma ora è anche meglio ...


----------



## Minerva (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma su dai è un po' un casino ma anche quando è entrato in vigore l'euro è stato casinoso...
> ma ce l'abbiamo fatta ....
> anche quando hanno fatto delle strade tutta una rotonda era un casino ma ora è anche meglio ...


apprezzo il concetto, ti approvo virtualmente con un po' di coriandoli


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...
> Ora esci per strada e prova dire stupido ad un vigile o un carabiniere...
> E poi capisci il valore dei sostantivi che si danno...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè dovrei uscire per strada e senza motivo dare dello stupido a chicchessia ...
non vedo il nesso ....

Per il neretto non ti conviene con me come moglie la tua vita 
sarebbe un inferno... caro moglio....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei uscire per strada e senza motivo dare dello stupido a chicchessia ...
> non vedo il nesso ....
> 
> Per il neretto non ti conviene con me come moglie la tua vita
> sarebbe un inferno... caro moglio....:rotfl:


:loso::infelice::diavoletto::corna::bleble::babbo:

Ok allora che una coppia gay mi adotti. (Lesbiche).
Ma so che bene o male tutti e tutti veniamo a sto mondo passando per una certa porta...lacerando qui e là.

Ed ecco la condanna per il conte all'al di là.
Adottato da due splendide strafighe...lesbiche.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse a molte persone non piace che ci sia una cosa che diventi la "caricatura" di un'altra.
> Come dire: da che mondo e mondo il Natale è associato all'albero, al presepio, a babbo natale ecc..ecc..ecc...
> O viceversa...
> 
> ...



Si lotta per avere il diritto di assumere i diritti e i doveri del matrimonio.

Perchè quando ci si sposa, si desidera assumere quei doveri. Quando ci si sposa, non ti dicono "sei d'accordo di essere sempre amato e protetto e curato?" Ma ti dicono "accetti di amare e curare sempre l'altro?"


Per il resto, che vuol dire chi fa la moglie e chi il marito?
Tebe è una marita splendida


----------



## contepinceton (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si lotta per avere il diritto di assumere i diritti e i doveri del matrimonio.
> 
> Perchè quando ci si sposa, si desidera assumere quei doveri. Quando ci si sposa, non ti dicono "sei d'accordo di essere sempre amato e protetto e curato?" Ma ti dicono "accetti di amare e curare sempre l'altro?"
> 
> ...


Moglie portami una birra.
Anche tu mia moglie.
E vediamo di non fare le mogli mogliose.

Facciamo una legge che anche le amanti di un uomo abbiano i stessi diritti di convivenza delle mogli.

Lusso e sfarzo per tutte...

Che oggi è il 12 dell'11 del 12.


----------



## Valeniente (12 Novembre 2012)

*diritti per le amanti?*

Certe se ne prendono fin troppi.

Quante sono le donne che diventano amanti disinteressate?  Ben poche.  Normalmente più gli uomini hanno soldi, più donne gli gironzolano intorno, il pollo da mungere.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Certe se ne prendono fin troppi.
> 
> Quante sono le donne che diventano amanti disinteressate?  Ben poche.  Normalmente più gli uomini hanno soldi, più donne gli gironzolano intorno, il pollo da mungere.


E fanno bene.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si lotta per avere il diritto di assumere i diritti e i doveri del matrimonio.
> 
> Perchè quando ci si sposa, si desidera assumere quei doveri. Quando ci si sposa, non ti dicono "sei d'accordo di essere sempre amato e protetto e curato?" Ma ti dicono "accetti di amare e curare sempre l'altro?"
> 
> ...


Da notare come suona bene il termine marita....:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Certe se ne prendono fin troppi.
> 
> Quante sono le donne che diventano amanti disinteressate?  Ben poche.  Normalmente più gli uomini hanno soldi, più donne gli gironzolano intorno, il pollo da mungere.


No scusa un po' di precisione...
La vacca si munge
Il pollo si spenna
Il toro si prende per le corna

ecc..ecc..ecc...

E alla gallina se ghe tira il colo no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Da notare come suona bene il termine marita....:smile:


E sia Luna...
Nausicaa sarà mia moglie...e tu la mia marita...
E tra moglie e marita non mettere...la...patata...

Ci arriveremo anche noi tre...:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sia Luna...
> Nausicaa sarà mia moglie...e tu la mia marita...
> E tra moglie e marita non mettere...la...patata...
> 
> Ci arriveremo anche noi tre...:smile:


Arriveremo dove?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Arriveremo dove?


Ad Ovest di Paperino.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ad Ovest di Paperino.



Che carinoo....
sei tu...... Il mio principe piccione!!!:smile:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

ma i polli si mungono? non erano le mucche?:unhappy:

i polli si spennano.ci vuole precisione, gente


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si lotta per avere il diritto di assumere i diritti e i doveri del matrimonio.
> 
> Perchè quando ci si sposa, si desidera assumere quei doveri. Quando ci si sposa, non ti dicono "sei d'accordo di essere sempre amato e protetto e curato?" Ma ti dicono "accetti di amare e curare sempre l'altro?"
> 
> ...





Minchia, ora capisco perchè alla domanda che le feci, mi rispose, si ho la ciolla.


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dalla padania in giù tutta tua...


tanto zona tua e' autonoma e co' du' gocce d'acqua v'affoga come i topi.....ahahahah

anche stavorta, hai gia' telefonato agli yankee della ederle pe' ringraziarli de che cazzo v'hanno combinato al Bacchiglion o stai troppo embreago?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...ma hai visto al funerale di Rauti...la signora, la vedova di Almirante come ha sistemato le faccendine eh?


ha fatto bene a svejarse quella bagassa oseno' la scambiavano pe' la salma e se la portavano ar crematorio...

ahahahahah

magari...


----------



## free (13 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a svejarse quella bagassa oseno' la scambiavano pe' la salma e se la portavano ar crematorio...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> magari...



oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ha fatto bene a svejarse quella bagassa oseno' la scambiavano pe' la salma e se la portavano ar crematorio...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> magari...


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo pero'il voltagabbana Fini e'stato sistemato a dovere dai ragazzi.......comunque Donna Assunta e'una grande..altro che il cesso senese vergine...rosso.


solo grande?...di' pure una grandissima.... stronza e chi la invita nei programmi e' pure un fijo de na mignotta che riesuma ogni vorta sta mummia.....

povera italia...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma i polli si mungono? non erano le mucche?:unhappy:
> 
> i polli si spennano.ci vuole precisione, gente


Ma mi copi?
Ho detto le stesse cose già ieri sera...

Che bello diciamo le stesse cose....

:abbraccio:

Ma ti soffoco con le mie ascelle...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tanto zona tua e' autonoma e co' du' gocce d'acqua v'affoga come i topi.....ahahahah
> 
> anche stavorta, hai gia' telefonato agli yankee della ederle pe' ringraziarli de che cazzo v'hanno combinato al Bacchiglion o stai troppo embreago?
> 
> ahahahahah


Si Infatti è colpa della Ederle anche per i danni di Grosseto, Umbria, e Lazio...
Dai giornali si dice che i danni a Vicenza sono molto limitati rispetto al 2010, grazie a quello che siamo riusciti a fare, come sempre con le nostre risorse, buona volontà e unto di gumbio...a prescindere dalle chiacchere dei politici...

Infatti è colpa della caserma Ederle e degli yankee che ci sono gli sbarchi a Brindisi...
Ed è perfino colpa loro se il petruzzelli di Bari si è ciumito...no?

Mi spiace, ma la caserma Ederle di Vicenza ha portato un indotto che per i vicentini si tramuta in guadagno.


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Infatti è colpa della Ederle anche per i danni di Grosseto, Umbria, e Lazio...
> Dai giornali si dice che i danni a Vicenza sono molto limitati rispetto al 2010, grazie a quello che siamo riusciti a fare, come sempre con le nostre risorse, buona volontà e unto di gumbio...a prescindere dalle chiacchere dei politici...
> 
> Infatti è colpa della caserma Ederle e degli yankee che ci sono gli sbarchi a Brindisi...
> ...


PROTTTTT!!!

e vaffankulo tu e gli yankee della ederle...

e gli altri sparsi pe' la penisola no?...

pure...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Minchia, ora capisco perchè alla domanda che le feci, mi rispose, si ho la ciolla.



in effetti mi vedo bene come marita.
Oddio...sono trans e non lo sapevo?
Tipo che il mio camel toe è in verità un pipino?


:scared:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

non ti avevo letta.
comunque ci sono pure gli asini che ragliano


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRX32u3qANM


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRX32u3qANM


si certo.
gayssimo


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRX32u3qANM



http://youtu.be/KbJpo4odb-U


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> http://youtu.be/KbJpo4odb-U


No dai, la Tatangelo no. :sbatti:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No dai, la Tatangelo no. :sbatti:



Perchè Povia si!?1?:kick:


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè Povia si!?1?:kick:


Ammetto di aver calcato la mano, ma prima di arrivare alla Tatangelo ne passa. Non hai tatto. La prossima volta avvisami prima che io apra il link, che poi sto male! :mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ammetto di aver calcato la mano, ma prima di arrivare alla Tatangelo ne passa. Non hai tatto. La prossima volta avvisami prima che io apra il link, che poi sto male! :mexican:




L'ho fatto apposta ....altrimenti lo mettevo in "inserisci video"

L'ho stesso scherzeetto fatto da te mi pare:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'ho fatto apposta ....altrimenti lo mettevo in "inserisci video"
> 
> L'ho stesso scherzeetto fatto da te mi pare:rotfl:


Certo. Ma io volevo far passare un messaggio, se mettevo la faccia di Povia, col cavolo che uno lo avrebbe ascoltato.

Anche se dai, la canzone era carina.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo. Ma io volevo far passare un messaggio, se mettevo la faccia di Povia, col cavolo che uno lo avrebbe ascoltato.
> 
> Anche se dai, la canzone era carina.


idem


----------



## geko (13 Novembre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ammetto di aver calcato la mano, ma prima di arrivare alla Tatangelo ne passa. Non hai tatto. La prossima volta avvisami prima che io apra il link, che poi sto male! :mexican:



Mah, io un colpetto alla Tatangelo lo darei, tanto dubito che si metterebbe a cantare, no?

Ammetto  che il fatto di avere un gusto simile, in qualche modo, a Gigi  D'Alessio mi inquieta... Però la ragazza sta crescendo bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, io un colpetto alla Tatangelo lo darei, tanto dubito che si metterebbe a cantare, no?
> 
> Ammetto che il fatto di avere un gusto simile, in qualche modo, a Gigi D'Alessio mi inquieta... Però la ragazza sta crescendo bene.


gekino...:inlove:


----------



## geko (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gekino...:inlove:


Miss-Briciola...


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, io un colpetto alla Tatangelo lo darei, tanto dubito che si metterebbe a cantare, no?
> 
> Ammetto che il fatto di avere un gusto simile, in qualche modo, a Gigi D'Alessio mi inquieta... Però la ragazza sta crescendo bene.


in effetti è una bella ragazza


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è una bella ragazza


Già, e sta insieme ad un subumano. Pazzesco. Che mondo mal spartito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Miss-Briciola...


sparisci sempre... e io....


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti è una bella ragazza



se si truccasse meno si.
la preferisco decisamente senza troppa roba in faccia


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sparisci sempre... e io....View attachment 5985


ma guarda che civetta stai diventando:ira:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se si truccasse meno si.
> la preferisco decisamente senza troppa roba in faccia


è giovanissima e si invecchia


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che civetta stai diventando:ira:



sgridala Min!

sono io l'unica vera civetta!
:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sgridala Min!
> 
> sono io l'unica vera civetta!
> :blank:


Tutta invidia...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gekino...:inlove:



Scusa Sbri, ma non stai usando quella faccina con un po' troppi utenti?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti mi vedo bene come marita.
> Oddio...sono trans e non lo sapevo?
> Tipo che il mio camel toe è in verità un pipino?
> 
> ...



Effettivamente ricordo il mio primo contatto messenger.
Ci vediamo e puff!!  trans.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Sbri, ma non stai usando quella faccina con un po' troppi utenti?


A parte che non sono Sbri...
ma fatti i fatti tuoi... ma guarda tu che robe... adesso mi stanno anche a controllare quanti broccolo.
Come contare quante esche mette un pescatore all'amo.
sto qui a contare con quanti broccola Minerva io?
o tu?
Mi mettete il contatore di broccolaggio?
eccheccosè le piedonne.net?
.
.
.

.
.
Maestrine! Ha ragione Lothar!
.
.
.
.
.
.


.
.
.


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutta invidia...View attachment 5986



dove le hai prese quelle faccine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che non sono Sbri...
> ma fatti i fatti tuoi... ma guarda tu che robe... adesso mi stanno anche a controllare quanti broccolo.
> Come contare quante esche mette un pescatore all'amo.
> sto qui a contare con quanti broccola Minerva io?
> ...




:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che non sono Sbri...
> ma fatti i fatti tuoi... ma guarda tu che robe... adesso mi stanno anche a controllare quanti broccolo.
> Come contare quante esche mette un pescatore all'amo.
> sto qui a contare con quanti broccola Minerva io?
> ...


Lothar parla sempre della realtà così come è.
Voi di come vorreste che fosse.
E passate la vita ad accanirvi per niente...
Perchè nulla mai cambierà...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Lothar parla sempre della realtà così come è.
> *Voi di come vorreste che fosse.
> E passate la vita ad accanirvi per niente...
> Perchè nulla mai cambierà...


Parla della sua realtà e vuole convincere che sia quella di tutti.......un tantino diverso da dire così come è


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar parla sempre della realtà così come è.
> Voi di come vorreste che fosse.
> E passate la vita ad accanirvi per niente...
> Perchè nulla mai cambierà...


Nessuno parla della realtà così com'è. Ciascuno di noi parla della realtà che vede dalla sua, piccola, finestra.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parla della sua realtà e vuole convincere che sia quella di tutti.......un tantino diverso da dire così come è


Ma lui descrive sempre scene di un realismo cruento...
Ma vere...
Mica filosofie campate per aria...no?

Lothar insegna questo:
Tutti fanno la lacrimuccia per lo straccione nella strada,
Nessuno se lo prende in casa.

Forse se Lothar imparasse a indorare le pillole riuscirebbe maggiormente da dare da intendere...
Invece...dice quello che molti uomini pensano...
Ma che non dicono...

Da cui si notano le indignazioni maschili...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parla della sua realtà e vuole convincere che sia quella di tutti.......un tantino diverso da dire così come è





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno parla della realtà così com'è. Ciascuno di noi parla della realtà che vede dalla sua, piccola, finestra.



Concordo.
Poi, alcuni hanno vetrate e altri lucernai.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuno parla della realtà così com'è. Ciascuno di noi parla della realtà che vede dalla sua, piccola, finestra.


Eppure il mondo Lothariano è così reale...
Il suo guaio è che crede di essere solo lui che vive così...

QUando invece...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui descrive sempre scene di un realismo cruento...
> Ma vere...
> Mica filosofie campate per aria...no?
> 
> ...



Sono fortunata ne conosco pochi di "uomini" così e li evito


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono fortunata ne conosco pochi di "uomini" così e li evito


E per quanto ti ostini...
Non sarai mai nella loro testa.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che non sono Sbri...
> ma fatti i fatti tuoi... ma guarda tu che robe... adesso mi stanno anche a controllare quanti broccolo.
> Come contare quante esche mette un pescatore all'amo.
> sto qui a contare con quanti broccola Minerva io?
> ...




Ti sei messa a fumare
:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E per quanto ti ostini...
> Non sarai mai nella loro testa.


Non voglio essere nella loro testa. 
Abbiamo stabilito da un bel po' che io e te viviamo la conoscenza delle persone in maniera diversa


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

*La realtà secondo Lothar..*

At salut amico,
Oggi ha chiamato una "tizia" dice che ha due ore libere e che possiamo divertirci.
Ma nel frattempo moglie ha chiamato che ha bisogno che vada a fare la spesa.
Lascio lì la tizia che è il nulla e vado dalla moglie che sennò poi mi brontola in casa.

Al salut.

At salut amico,
Ma senti che roba, confessano?
Ma che tradimenti sono se poi confessi?
Il bello è che ste cose si fanno di nascosto e nessun sa niente.
At salut, moglie si avvicina troppo, devo abbandonare un po' i giochi.

At salut,
Me frega un casso dei gay.
Ma fanno il nostro gioco Contastro...
Più gnocca per noi...

Ahahahaahahah...
Ancora una volta fatto 235 con l'alfona e non mi sono schiantato...
Del resto ci sono i limiti di velocità...ma la mia alfona fa i 235...un motivo ci sarà...

Contastro...hai visto...
Questo gatto l'ho trovato per strada e mi ha fatto pena...
L'ho recuperato e curato...
ahaahahah...contastro da cornedo...ora il mio gatto razzia i nidi sulle piante...che bravo...

at salut
che la gnocca sia con noi!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non voglio essere nella loro testa.
> Abbiamo stabilito da un bel po' che io e te viviamo la conoscenza delle persone in maniera diversa


Tu hai stabilito.
Non c'è nessun noi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Tu hai stabilito.
> *Non c'è nessun noi.


no lo stabilisci tu, nel momento che  metti in dubbio che io conosco UOMINI diversi da quelli che conosci tu


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> no lo stabilisci tu, nel momento che  metti in dubbio che io conosco UOMINI diversi da quelli che conosci tu


Io ho scritto molti uomini.
Non tutti gli uomini.
Come è normale che sia ci saranno uomini a cui piaci e uomini a cui non piaci.
Uomini che ti piacciono e uomini che non ti piacciono.

Del resto
A molte donne i tipi alla Lothar sono congeniali.

Perchè poi non rompono, non si fanno aspettative, non ti mandano sms con scritto mi manchi, sei importante per me...
Sanno che con i Lothar i termini della questione sono chiari...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E per quanto ti ostini...
> Non sarai mai nella loro testa.



Tanto per capirci,hai quotato questo parlando degli uomoni che io ho detto di conoscere..........


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per capirci,hai quotato questo parlando degli uomoni che io ho detto di conoscere..........


E conoscere un uomo per te è intuire quello che pensa?
Non ti sembra pura presunzione?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte che non sono Sbri...
> ma fatti i fatti tuoi... ma guarda tu che robe... adesso mi stanno anche a controllare quanti broccolo.
> Come contare quante esche mette un pescatore all'amo.
> sto qui a contare con quanti broccola Minerva io?
> ...


ora pure lotharmiiiii


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E conoscere un uomo per te è intuire quello che pensa?
> Non ti sembra pura presunzione?



E torniamo al fatto che il mio modo di essere amica di una persona è diverso dal tuo
Di conseguenza gli uomini con cui sono amica, pochi ma buoni, sono praticamente un libro aperto per me come io lo sono di loro
Ma mi rendo conto che non puoi capire. quindi possiamo anche smettere con questa inutile discussione


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E torniamo al fatto che il mio modo di essere amica di una persona è diverso dal tuo
> Di conseguenza gli uomini con cui sono amica, pochi ma buoni, sono praticamente un libro aperto per me come io lo sono di loro
> Ma mi rendo conto che non puoi capire. quindi possiamo anche smettere con questa inutile discussione


IO invece sostengo che questa questione del libro aperto sia una gran cagata.
Altrimenti non riusciremmo a nascondere fette di vita al nostro coniuge.

Ma liberissima di credere al libro delle fate e dei maghi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO invece *sostengo che questa questione del libro aperto sia una gran cagata*.
> Altrimenti non riusciremmo a nascondere fette di vita al nostro coniuge.
> 
> Ma liberissima di credere al libro delle fate e dei maghi.


Lo so l'hai ampiamente dimostrato


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so l'hai ampiamente dimostrato


Sai il problema dei libri e dei testi è la loro polisemia.
La questione si è complicata con l'introduzione dell'idioletto estetico da parte di Umberto Eco, e con gli studi di Boudon, sull'arte di persuadere sè stessi.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che carinoo....
> sei tu...... Il mio principe piccione!!!:smile:


[video=youtube;ffs6bThByWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffs6bThByWw&feature=related[/video]


----------

